# Man dies trying to burn wife Alive in Migrant Centre



## StLucieBengal

Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre

Muslims being Muslims 

*Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*

*BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*

The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.

The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.

Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.

Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year

The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.


----------



## Pogo

StLucieBengal said:


> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.



Let's get right to the point:
You're a fucking liar.

Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.

Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.

Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
Click to expand...


Gee I think this may be you.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
Click to expand...


Your foul language and personal insults aside.    Your post makes Zero sense.   

The article doesn't have to say Muslim.... It says migrant centre,   Right now we all know who is in these migrant centre's.      It's certainly not Russians, Japanese, or Canadians.   

And wife killing doesn't have to be religious or cultural.   The fact is wife killers are often domestic abusers and Islam has proven time and again they are leaders in spousal abuse and oppression.   

If you are going to grandstand on a post please actually have something to stand on instead of just an insult and foul language.


----------



## Ringel05

StLucieBengal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee I think this may be you.
Click to expand...

Why?  Because he destroyed your premise?


----------



## Ringel05

StLucieBengal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your foul language and personal insults aside.    Your post makes Zero sense.
> 
> The article doesn't have to say Muslim.... It says migrant centre,   Right now we all know who is in these migrant centre's.      It's certainly not Russians, Japanese, or Canadians.
> 
> And wife killing doesn't have to be religious or cultural.   The fact is wife killers are often domestic abusers and Islam has proven time and again they are leaders in spousal abuse and oppression.
> 
> If you are going to grandstand on a post please actually have something to stand on instead of just an insult and foul language.
Click to expand...

Non-Muslim wife killers in western civilizations are exactly the same......  Wow, go figure........


----------



## StLucieBengal

Ringel05 said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee I think this may be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  Because he destroyed your premise?
Click to expand...


Destroyed?   

He made a post with zero basis.    If anything he just made himself look like a jerk.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Ringel05 said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your foul language and personal insults aside.    Your post makes Zero sense.
> 
> The article doesn't have to say Muslim.... It says migrant centre,   Right now we all know who is in these migrant centre's.      It's certainly not Russians, Japanese, or Canadians.
> 
> And wife killing doesn't have to be religious or cultural.   The fact is wife killers are often domestic abusers and Islam has proven time and again they are leaders in spousal abuse and oppression.
> 
> If you are going to grandstand on a post please actually have something to stand on instead of just an insult and foul language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Non-Muslim wife killers in western civilizations are exactly the same......  Wow, go figure........
Click to expand...


But none are in migrant centre's.   Except Muslims.    

Like I said .... Muslims being Muslims.


----------



## Ringel05

StLucieBengal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee I think this may be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  Because he destroyed your premise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroyed?
> 
> He made a post with zero basis.    *If anything he just made himself look like a jerk.*
Click to expand...

You should be looking in a mirror when you say that.......


----------



## Ringel05

StLucieBengal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your foul language and personal insults aside.    Your post makes Zero sense.
> 
> The article doesn't have to say Muslim.... It says migrant centre,   Right now we all know who is in these migrant centre's.      It's certainly not Russians, Japanese, or Canadians.
> 
> And wife killing doesn't have to be religious or cultural.   The fact is wife killers are often domestic abusers and Islam has proven time and again they are leaders in spousal abuse and oppression.
> 
> If you are going to grandstand on a post please actually have something to stand on instead of just an insult and foul language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Non-Muslim wife killers in western civilizations are exactly the same......  Wow, go figure........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But none are in migrant centre's.   Except Muslims.
> 
> Like I said .... Muslims being Muslims.
Click to expand...

What was that about someone looking like a jerk........?


----------



## StLucieBengal

Ringel05 said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your foul language and personal insults aside.    Your post makes Zero sense.
> 
> The article doesn't have to say Muslim.... It says migrant centre,   Right now we all know who is in these migrant centre's.      It's certainly not Russians, Japanese, or Canadians.
> 
> And wife killing doesn't have to be religious or cultural.   The fact is wife killers are often domestic abusers and Islam has proven time and again they are leaders in spousal abuse and oppression.
> 
> If you are going to grandstand on a post please actually have something to stand on instead of just an insult and foul language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Non-Muslim wife killers in western civilizations are exactly the same......  Wow, go figure........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But none are in migrant centre's.   Except Muslims.
> 
> Like I said .... Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that about someone looking like a jerk........?
Click to expand...



For calling out evil?   Sorry but I not under any illusions when it comes to what these Muslims are all about ....    You can pretend they are actually a religion of peace.   And everytime one of them rapes. assaults, or abuses women you can stick your fingers in your ears and say la la la while pretending it isn't happening.


----------



## Ringel05

StLucieBengal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your foul language and personal insults aside.    Your post makes Zero sense.
> 
> The article doesn't have to say Muslim.... It says migrant centre,   Right now we all know who is in these migrant centre's.      It's certainly not Russians, Japanese, or Canadians.
> 
> And wife killing doesn't have to be religious or cultural.   The fact is wife killers are often domestic abusers and Islam has proven time and again they are leaders in spousal abuse and oppression.
> 
> If you are going to grandstand on a post please actually have something to stand on instead of just an insult and foul language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Non-Muslim wife killers in western civilizations are exactly the same......  Wow, go figure........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But none are in migrant centre's.   Except Muslims.
> 
> Like I said .... Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that about someone looking like a jerk........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For calling out evil?   Sorry but I not under any illusions when it comes to what these Muslims are all about ....    You can pretend they are actually a religion of peace.   And everytime one of them rapes. assaults, or abuses women you can stick your fingers in your ears and say la la la while pretending it isn't happening.
Click to expand...

Not for calling out evil but for claiming only a certain group of people commit such crimes......  Yeah, it's called generalizing and stereotyping, basically shows a complete lack of true cognitive abilities.  Way to go.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Ringel05 said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your foul language and personal insults aside.    Your post makes Zero sense.
> 
> The article doesn't have to say Muslim.... It says migrant centre,   Right now we all know who is in these migrant centre's.      It's certainly not Russians, Japanese, or Canadians.
> 
> And wife killing doesn't have to be religious or cultural.   The fact is wife killers are often domestic abusers and Islam has proven time and again they are leaders in spousal abuse and oppression.
> 
> If you are going to grandstand on a post please actually have something to stand on instead of just an insult and foul language.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Muslim wife killers in western civilizations are exactly the same......  Wow, go figure........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But none are in migrant centre's.   Except Muslims.
> 
> Like I said .... Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that about someone looking like a jerk........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For calling out evil?   Sorry but I not under any illusions when it comes to what these Muslims are all about ....    You can pretend they are actually a religion of peace.   And everytime one of them rapes. assaults, or abuses women you can stick your fingers in your ears and say la la la while pretending it isn't happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for calling out evil but for claiming only a certain group of people commit such crimes......  Yeah, it's called generalizing and stereotyping, basically shows a complete lack of true cognitive abilities.  Way to go.
Click to expand...



We are discussing a particular news article.    The point of the thread is to stay on topic.    If the news article is about a Migrant doing something evil then why on earth would I discuss anyone else who isn't in the migrant centre's.     

You can't dismiss a news story by saying "well other people do it too".   Two wrongs don't make a right.... Nor does it diminish anything said in that new story in the OP.    

If you don't like Muslims being In thread after thread discussing child rapists and wife killers then get them to stop acting like animals.


----------



## Ringel05

StLucieBengal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Muslim wife killers in western civilizations are exactly the same......  Wow, go figure........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But none are in migrant centre's.   Except Muslims.
> 
> Like I said .... Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that about someone looking like a jerk........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For calling out evil?   Sorry but I not under any illusions when it comes to what these Muslims are all about ....    You can pretend they are actually a religion of peace.   And everytime one of them rapes. assaults, or abuses women you can stick your fingers in your ears and say la la la while pretending it isn't happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for calling out evil but for claiming only a certain group of people commit such crimes......  Yeah, it's called generalizing and stereotyping, basically shows a complete lack of true cognitive abilities.  Way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are discussing a particular news article.    The point of the thread is to stay on topic.    If the news article is about a Migrant doing something evil then why on earth would I discuss anyone else who isn't in the migrant centre's.
> 
> You can't dismiss a news story by saying "well other people do it too".   Two wrongs don't make a right.... Nor does it diminish anything said in that new story in the OP.
> 
> If you don't like Muslims being In thread after thread discussing child rapists and wife killers then get them to stop acting like animals.
Click to expand...

I'm not dismissing the article ya moron.......


----------



## Meathead

StLucieBengal said:


> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.


But Christians behead, do honour killings, terrorize the innocent, shoot up gay bars, rape, grope little boys and girls, burn wives alive, destroy ancient monuments, kill in the name of God (Allah), fly airplanes into building, cover their women from head to toe, beat women for inappropriate dress, trample each other to death at religious ceremonies, kill Christians, Jews, Buddhists, Zorastrians, athiests and Muslims too! Oh, and marry 12 year old girls.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Meathead said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> But Christians behead, do honour killings, terrorize the innocent, shoot up gay bars, rape, grope little boys and girls, burn wives alive, destroy ancient monuments, kill in the name of God (Allah), fly airplanes into building, cover their women from head to toe, beat women for inappropriate dress, trample each other to death at religious ceremonies, kill Christians, Jews, Buddhists, Zorastrians, athiests and Muslims too! Oh, and marry 12 year old girls.
Click to expand...


Lol hey just Muslims being Muslims.   

Yolo


----------



## Pogo

StLucieBengal said:


> The article doesn't have to say Muslim.... It says migrant centre, Right now we all know who is in these migrant centre's. It's certainly not Russians, Japanese, or Canadians.



Ah, so we're going with speculation fallacy.  Excellent  Haven't seen that one in a good six seconds. 
What a great idea ---- pull it out of one's ass.  Whoever gets smeared, fuck 'em.




StLucieBengal said:


> And wife killing doesn't have to be religious or cultural. The fact is wife killers are often domestic abusers and Islam has proven time and again they are leaders in spousal abuse and oppression.



True, it could be simple murder on a domestic dispute.  Which *STILL* doesn't involve a religion ---- if the perp involved even practices a religion at all.

Which means my point stands all the more.  You pulled it out of your ass, and I called you on it.




StLucieBengal said:


> If you are going to grandstand on a post please actually have something to stand on instead of just an insult and foul language.



Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Pogo

StLucieBengal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your foul language and personal insults aside.    Your post makes Zero sense.
> 
> The article doesn't have to say Muslim.... It says migrant centre,   Right now we all know who is in these migrant centre's.      It's certainly not Russians, Japanese, or Canadians.
> 
> And wife killing doesn't have to be religious or cultural.   The fact is wife killers are often domestic abusers and Islam has proven time and again they are leaders in spousal abuse and oppression.
> 
> If you are going to grandstand on a post please actually have something to stand on instead of just an insult and foul language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Non-Muslim wife killers in western civilizations are exactly the same......  Wow, go figure........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But none are in migrant centre's.   Except Muslims.
> 
> Like I said .... Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that about someone looking like a jerk........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For calling out evil?   Sorry but I not under any illusions when it comes to what these Muslims are all about ....    You can pretend they are actually a religion of peace.   And everytime one of them rapes. assaults, or abuses women you can stick your fingers in your ears and say la la la while pretending it isn't happening.
Click to expand...


Again shit-for-brains ....... there _IS NO_ "these Muslims" in this story.  They do not exist.  *YOU* pulled them out of your own ass.  

As already noted, there is no reference to "Islam", "Hinduism" or any type of "religion" at all anywhere in the article.  There isn't even an indication of his nationality --- in fact it goes out of its way to indicate the _*absence *_of said nationality.  And that's in _your own OP._

Fucking Dumbass.


----------



## idb

StLucieBengal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Muslim wife killers in western civilizations are exactly the same......  Wow, go figure........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But none are in migrant centre's.   Except Muslims.
> 
> Like I said .... Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that about someone looking like a jerk........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For calling out evil?   Sorry but I not under any illusions when it comes to what these Muslims are all about ....    You can pretend they are actually a religion of peace.   And everytime one of them rapes. assaults, or abuses women you can stick your fingers in your ears and say la la la while pretending it isn't happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for calling out evil but for claiming only a certain group of people commit such crimes......  Yeah, it's called generalizing and stereotyping, basically shows a complete lack of true cognitive abilities.  Way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are discussing a particular news article.    The point of the thread is to stay on topic.    If the news article is about a Migrant doing something evil then why on earth would I discuss anyone else who isn't in the migrant centre's.
> 
> You can't dismiss a news story by saying "well other people do it too".   Two wrongs don't make a right.... Nor does it diminish anything said in that new story in the OP.
> 
> If you don't like Muslims being In thread after thread discussing child rapists and wife killers then get them to stop acting like animals.
Click to expand...

_We are discussing a particular news article. The point of the thread is to stay on topic._
So why bring up something that isn't in the news article?


----------



## StLucieBengal

idb said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> But none are in migrant centre's.   Except Muslims.
> 
> Like I said .... Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> What was that about someone looking like a jerk........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For calling out evil?   Sorry but I not under any illusions when it comes to what these Muslims are all about ....    You can pretend they are actually a religion of peace.   And everytime one of them rapes. assaults, or abuses women you can stick your fingers in your ears and say la la la while pretending it isn't happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for calling out evil but for claiming only a certain group of people commit such crimes......  Yeah, it's called generalizing and stereotyping, basically shows a complete lack of true cognitive abilities.  Way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are discussing a particular news article.    The point of the thread is to stay on topic.    If the news article is about a Migrant doing something evil then why on earth would I discuss anyone else who isn't in the migrant centre's.
> 
> You can't dismiss a news story by saying "well other people do it too".   Two wrongs don't make a right.... Nor does it diminish anything said in that new story in the OP.
> 
> If you don't like Muslims being In thread after thread discussing child rapists and wife killers then get them to stop acting like animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _We are discussing a particular news article. The point of the thread is to stay on topic._
> So why bring up something that isn't in the news article?
Click to expand...



I did.   Migrant center inhabitants are Muslims.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your foul language and personal insults aside.    Your post makes Zero sense.
> 
> The article doesn't have to say Muslim.... It says migrant centre,   Right now we all know who is in these migrant centre's.      It's certainly not Russians, Japanese, or Canadians.
> 
> And wife killing doesn't have to be religious or cultural.   The fact is wife killers are often domestic abusers and Islam has proven time and again they are leaders in spousal abuse and oppression.
> 
> If you are going to grandstand on a post please actually have something to stand on instead of just an insult and foul language.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Muslim wife killers in western civilizations are exactly the same......  Wow, go figure........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But none are in migrant centre's.   Except Muslims.
> 
> Like I said .... Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that about someone looking like a jerk........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For calling out evil?   Sorry but I not under any illusions when it comes to what these Muslims are all about ....    You can pretend they are actually a religion of peace.   And everytime one of them rapes. assaults, or abuses women you can stick your fingers in your ears and say la la la while pretending it isn't happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again shit-for-brains ....... there _IS NO_ "these Muslims" in this story.  They do not exist.  *YOU* pulled them out of your own ass.
> 
> As already noted, there is no reference to "Islam", "Hinduism" or any type of "religion" at all anywhere in the article.  There isn't even an indication of his nationality --- in fact it goes out of its way to indicate the _*absence *_of said nationality.  And that's in _your own OP._
> 
> Fucking Dumbass.
Click to expand...



Are you able to post without the use of foul language?   

If you don't like the thread then don't post.    

Would you feel better if I just said the Arab and African migrants who have invaded Europe with their desires to rape and assault and murder women in the name of their prophet.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article doesn't have to say Muslim.... It says migrant centre, Right now we all know who is in these migrant centre's. It's certainly not Russians, Japanese, or Canadians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so we're going with speculation fallacy.  Excellent  Haven't seen that one in a good six seconds.
> What a great idea ---- pull it out of one's ass.  Whoever gets smeared, fuck 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And wife killing doesn't have to be religious or cultural. The fact is wife killers are often domestic abusers and Islam has proven time and again they are leaders in spousal abuse and oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, it could be simple murder on a domestic dispute.  Which *STILL* doesn't involve a religion ---- if the perp involved even practices a religion at all.
> 
> Which means my point stands all the more.  You pulled it out of your ass, and I called you on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to grandstand on a post please actually have something to stand on instead of just an insult and foul language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


The only thing you are calling on is the fact you are clueless.    

Looking forward to your next foul language laced series of posts attempting to insult me.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Here is the story in a local German newsblog. 4 others were injured including 2 children in a refugee center that housed 14 others. The assailant also managed to set the building on fire with flames that went ultimately through the roof. This report does not list the names of the victims.

Familiendrama in Rüdesheim: Mann steckt Ehefrau in Brand und stirbt in den Flammen


----------



## StLucieBengal

Stasha_Sz said:


> Here is the story in a local German newsblog. 4 others were injured including 2 children in a refugee center that housed 14 others. The assailant also managed to set the building on fire with flames that went ultimately through the roof. This report does not list the names of the victims.
> 
> Familiendrama in Rüdesheim: Mann steckt Ehefrau in Brand und stirbt in den Flammen



Muslims being Muslims.    

No wonder Merkel is back tracking.    They need to deport them all.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

StLucieBengal said:


> Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> No wonder Merkel is back tracking. They need to deport them all.


 
More than likely, StLucie. I am sure that in the next few days, the names will be released and that will confirm what we already have guessed.


----------



## The Professor

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
Click to expand...

 
I had to look up "uxoricide" so thanks for the new word.

I agree with what you say and would add that  the Qur'an makes it clear that a Muslim who murders another Believer is condemned to hell.   Even an accidental killing of a Believer results in punishment. The following verses are from the Qur'an, M .H. Shakir version:

[*4.92*] And it does not behoove a *believer* to kill a *believer* except by mistake, and whoever kills a *believer* by mistake, he should free a believing slave, and blood-money should be paid to his people unless they remit it as alms; but if he be from a tribe hostile to you and he is a *believer*, the freeing of a believing slave (suffices), and if he is from a tribe between whom and you there is a covenant, the blood-money should be paid to his people along with the freeing of a believing slave; but he who cannot find (a slave) should fast for two months successively: a penance from Allah, and Allah is Knowing, Wise.

[*4.93*] And whoever kills a *believer* intentionally, his punishment is hell; he shall abide in it, and Allah will send His wrath on him and curse him and prepare for him a painful chastisement.


----------



## StLucieBengal

The Professor said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to look up "uxoricide" so thanks for the new word.
> 
> I agree with what you say and would add that  the Qur'an makes it clear that a Muslim who murders another Believer is condemned to hell.   Even an accidental killing of a Believer results in punishment. The following verses are from the Qur'an, M .H. Shakir version:
> 
> [*4.92*] And it does not behoove a *believer* to kill a *believer* except by mistake, and whoever kills a *believer* by mistake, he should free a believing slave, and blood-money should be paid to his people unless they remit it as alms; but if he be from a tribe hostile to you and he is a *believer*, the freeing of a believing slave (suffices), and if he is from a tribe between whom and you there is a covenant, the blood-money should be paid to his people along with the freeing of a believing slave; but he who cannot find (a slave) should fast for two months successively: a penance from Allah, and Allah is Knowing, Wise.
> 
> [*4.93*] And whoever kills a *believer* intentionally, his punishment is hell; he shall abide in it, and Allah will send His wrath on him and curse him and prepare for him a painful chastisement.
Click to expand...


They are permitted to honour kill anyone who brings shame to them.   If the wife left him then he would take that as shame.


----------



## idb

StLucieBengal said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to look up "uxoricide" so thanks for the new word.
> 
> I agree with what you say and would add that  the Qur'an makes it clear that a Muslim who murders another Believer is condemned to hell.   Even an accidental killing of a Believer results in punishment. The following verses are from the Qur'an, M .H. Shakir version:
> 
> [*4.92*] And it does not behoove a *believer* to kill a *believer* except by mistake, and whoever kills a *believer* by mistake, he should free a believing slave, and blood-money should be paid to his people unless they remit it as alms; but if he be from a tribe hostile to you and he is a *believer*, the freeing of a believing slave (suffices), and if he is from a tribe between whom and you there is a covenant, the blood-money should be paid to his people along with the freeing of a believing slave; but he who cannot find (a slave) should fast for two months successively: a penance from Allah, and Allah is Knowing, Wise.
> 
> [*4.93*] And whoever kills a *believer* intentionally, his punishment is hell; he shall abide in it, and Allah will send His wrath on him and curse him and prepare for him a painful chastisement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are permitted to honour kill anyone who brings shame to them.   If the wife left him then he would take that as shame.
Click to expand...

You really know a lot about Islam.


----------



## The Professor

StLucieBengal said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to look up "uxoricide" so thanks for the new word.
> 
> I agree with what you say and would add that  the Qur'an makes it clear that a Muslim who murders another Believer is condemned to hell.   Even an accidental killing of a Believer results in punishment. The following verses are from the Qur'an, M .H. Shakir version:
> 
> [*4.92*] And it does not behoove a *believer* to kill a *believer* except by mistake, and whoever kills a *believer* by mistake, he should free a believing slave, and blood-money should be paid to his people unless they remit it as alms; but if he be from a tribe hostile to you and he is a *believer*, the freeing of a believing slave (suffices), and if he is from a tribe between whom and you there is a covenant, the blood-money should be paid to his people along with the freeing of a believing slave; but he who cannot find (a slave) should fast for two months successively: a penance from Allah, and Allah is Knowing, Wise.
> 
> [*4.93*] And whoever kills a *believer* intentionally, his punishment is hell; he shall abide in it, and Allah will send His wrath on him and curse him and prepare for him a painful chastisement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are permitted to honour kill anyone who brings shame to them.   If the wife left him then he would take that as shame.
Click to expand...


You obviously know more about Islam than I do. I am not familiar with the hadiths and was relying solely on the contents of the Qur'an. I have studied the Qur'an for years and cannot find any references to honor killings. If you say that honor killings are permissible in Islam I will not debate you; however, I am surprised that any policy could be inconsistent with the very specific language of the Qur'an.


----------



## Pogo

The Professor said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to look up "uxoricide" so thanks for the new word.
> 
> I agree with what you say and would add that  the Qur'an makes it clear that a Muslim who murders another Believer is condemned to hell.   Even an accidental killing of a Believer results in punishment. The following verses are from the Qur'an, M .H. Shakir version:
> 
> [*4.92*] And it does not behoove a *believer* to kill a *believer* except by mistake, and whoever kills a *believer* by mistake, he should free a believing slave, and blood-money should be paid to his people unless they remit it as alms; but if he be from a tribe hostile to you and he is a *believer*, the freeing of a believing slave (suffices), and if he is from a tribe between whom and you there is a covenant, the blood-money should be paid to his people along with the freeing of a believing slave; but he who cannot find (a slave) should fast for two months successively: a penance from Allah, and Allah is Knowing, Wise.
> 
> [*4.93*] And whoever kills a *believer* intentionally, his punishment is hell; he shall abide in it, and Allah will send His wrath on him and curse him and prepare for him a painful chastisement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are permitted to honour kill anyone who brings shame to them.   If the wife left him then he would take that as shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously know more about Islam than I do. I am not familiar with the hadiths and was relying solely on the contents of the Qur'an. I have studied the Qur'an for years and cannot find any references to honor killings. If you say that honor killings are permissible in Islam I will not debate you; however, I am surprised that any policy could be inconsistent with the very specific language of the Qur'an.
Click to expand...


They're not.  He's completely full of shit.  No religion abides "honor killing".

Look at his OP where he made up the entire existence of "Muslims" in the story.  He's a fucking liar.


----------



## StLucieBengal

The Professor said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to look up "uxoricide" so thanks for the new word.
> 
> I agree with what you say and would add that  the Qur'an makes it clear that a Muslim who murders another Believer is condemned to hell.   Even an accidental killing of a Believer results in punishment. The following verses are from the Qur'an, M .H. Shakir version:
> 
> [*4.92*] And it does not behoove a *believer* to kill a *believer* except by mistake, and whoever kills a *believer* by mistake, he should free a believing slave, and blood-money should be paid to his people unless they remit it as alms; but if he be from a tribe hostile to you and he is a *believer*, the freeing of a believing slave (suffices), and if he is from a tribe between whom and you there is a covenant, the blood-money should be paid to his people along with the freeing of a believing slave; but he who cannot find (a slave) should fast for two months successively: a penance from Allah, and Allah is Knowing, Wise.
> 
> [*4.93*] And whoever kills a *believer* intentionally, his punishment is hell; he shall abide in it, and Allah will send His wrath on him and curse him and prepare for him a painful chastisement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are permitted to honour kill anyone who brings shame to them.   If the wife left him then he would take that as shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously know more about Islam than I do. I am not familiar with the hadiths and was relying solely on the contents of the Qur'an. I have studied the Qur'an for years and cannot find any references to honor killings. If you say that honor killings are permissible in Islam I will not debate you; however, I am surprised that any policy could be inconsistent with the very specific language of the Qur'an.
Click to expand...


The hadiths are violent.    And are what exactly makes Islam disgusting.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> *Man Dies Trying To Burn Wife Alive In Migrant Centre*
> 
> *BERLIN (AFP) – A refugee in a German shelter died on Thursday while trying to set his wife on fire, leaving the woman seriously injured and part of the building ablaze, the police said.*
> 
> The 45-year-old man, whose nationality was not given, was previously known to the police, said the authorities in Ruedesheim on the Rhine river in the central state of Hesse.
> 
> The woman, who had previously separated from her husband, was taken to hospital by helicopter, the police said.
> 
> Two other people were injured in the fire in the shelter that houses 14 people.
> 
> Germany took in around one million asylum seekers last year and expects about 300,000 arrivals this year
> 
> The mass influx has forced Germany to accommodate the newcomers in hostels, sports halls and army barracks, where crowded conditions have at times sparked violent clashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the point:
> You're a fucking liar.
> 
> Nowhere in the article is "Muslim" mentioned, nor is "Islam", "Hinduism" or any religion at all.  Even his country of origin is not given.
> 
> Secondly, uxoricide is a *cultural *practice anyway --- not a religious one. It has no function in any religion anywhere.  Including Hinduism.
> 
> Go hawk your abject ignorance in some other dumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to look up "uxoricide" so thanks for the new word.
> 
> I agree with what you say and would add that  the Qur'an makes it clear that a Muslim who murders another Believer is condemned to hell.   Even an accidental killing of a Believer results in punishment. The following verses are from the Qur'an, M .H. Shakir version:
> 
> [*4.92*] And it does not behoove a *believer* to kill a *believer* except by mistake, and whoever kills a *believer* by mistake, he should free a believing slave, and blood-money should be paid to his people unless they remit it as alms; but if he be from a tribe hostile to you and he is a *believer*, the freeing of a believing slave (suffices), and if he is from a tribe between whom and you there is a covenant, the blood-money should be paid to his people along with the freeing of a believing slave; but he who cannot find (a slave) should fast for two months successively: a penance from Allah, and Allah is Knowing, Wise.
> 
> [*4.93*] And whoever kills a *believer* intentionally, his punishment is hell; he shall abide in it, and Allah will send His wrath on him and curse him and prepare for him a painful chastisement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are permitted to honour kill anyone who brings shame to them.   If the wife left him then he would take that as shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously know more about Islam than I do. I am not familiar with the hadiths and was relying solely on the contents of the Qur'an. I have studied the Qur'an for years and cannot find any references to honor killings. If you say that honor killings are permissible in Islam I will not debate you; however, I am surprised that any policy could be inconsistent with the very specific language of the Qur'an.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not.  He's completely full of shit.  No religion abides "honor killing".
> 
> Look at his OP where he made up the entire existence of "Muslims" in the story.  He's a fucking liar.
Click to expand...


Oh how surprising..... Foul language and an pathetic insult.   

Tell us how great Muslims are then.... Start a thread and you can post how wonderful Islam is to everyone.


----------



## Ringel05

StLucieBengal said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the story in a local German newsblog. 4 others were injured including 2 children in a refugee center that housed 14 others. The assailant also managed to set the building on fire with flames that went ultimately through the roof. This report does not list the names of the victims.
> 
> Familiendrama in Rüdesheim: Mann steckt Ehefrau in Brand und stirbt in den Flammen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> No wonder Merkel is back tracking.    They need to deport them all.
Click to expand...

Catholics being Catholics, Buddhists being Buddhists, Hindus being Hindus, atheists being atheists.........
How about you drop the ignorant stereotyping and just call it what it is, people being people.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Ringel05 said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the story in a local German newsblog. 4 others were injured including 2 children in a refugee center that housed 14 others. The assailant also managed to set the building on fire with flames that went ultimately through the roof. This report does not list the names of the victims.
> 
> Familiendrama in Rüdesheim: Mann steckt Ehefrau in Brand und stirbt in den Flammen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> No wonder Merkel is back tracking.    They need to deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Catholics being Catholics, Buddhists being Buddhists, Hindus being Hindus, atheists being atheists.........
> How about you drop the ignorant stereotyping and just call it what it is, people being people.
Click to expand...


Denial is a hell of a thing.....


----------



## Ringel05

StLucieBengal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the story in a local German newsblog. 4 others were injured including 2 children in a refugee center that housed 14 others. The assailant also managed to set the building on fire with flames that went ultimately through the roof. This report does not list the names of the victims.
> 
> Familiendrama in Rüdesheim: Mann steckt Ehefrau in Brand und stirbt in den Flammen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> No wonder Merkel is back tracking.    They need to deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Catholics being Catholics, Buddhists being Buddhists, Hindus being Hindus, atheists being atheists.........
> How about you drop the ignorant stereotyping and just call it what it is, people being people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Denial is a hell of a thing.....
Click to expand...

Hope you're looking in a mirror when you say that.  At least you should be.......


----------



## StLucieBengal

Ringel05 said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the story in a local German newsblog. 4 others were injured including 2 children in a refugee center that housed 14 others. The assailant also managed to set the building on fire with flames that went ultimately through the roof. This report does not list the names of the victims.
> 
> Familiendrama in Rüdesheim: Mann steckt Ehefrau in Brand und stirbt in den Flammen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> No wonder Merkel is back tracking.    They need to deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Catholics being Catholics, Buddhists being Buddhists, Hindus being Hindus, atheists being atheists.........
> How about you drop the ignorant stereotyping and just call it what it is, people being people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Denial is a hell of a thing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you're looking in a mirror when you say that.  At least you should be.......
Click to expand...



Is this your first post without foul language?   

You have added zero to the discussion.    Something tells me that Zero is a reoccurring theme in your life.


----------



## Ringel05

StLucieBengal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the story in a local German newsblog. 4 others were injured including 2 children in a refugee center that housed 14 others. The assailant also managed to set the building on fire with flames that went ultimately through the roof. This report does not list the names of the victims.
> 
> Familiendrama in Rüdesheim: Mann steckt Ehefrau in Brand und stirbt in den Flammen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> No wonder Merkel is back tracking.    They need to deport them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Catholics being Catholics, Buddhists being Buddhists, Hindus being Hindus, atheists being atheists.........
> How about you drop the ignorant stereotyping and just call it what it is, people being people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Denial is a hell of a thing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you're looking in a mirror when you say that.  At least you should be.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your first post without foul language?
> 
> You have added zero to the discussion.    Something tells me that Zero is a reoccurring theme in your life.
Click to expand...

Haven't used foul language yet.......  Obviously you're suffering from dementia.  Oh and I'm the one who has contributed nothing.......?


----------



## skye

Stasha_Sz said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> No wonder Merkel is back tracking. They need to deport them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely, StLucie. I am sure that in the next few days, the names will be released and that will confirm what we already have guessed.
Click to expand...



I'm sure  too, and surprise surprise....what religion will that be?

Islam the religion of ..................... piss.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Ringel05 said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> No wonder Merkel is back tracking.    They need to deport them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Catholics being Catholics, Buddhists being Buddhists, Hindus being Hindus, atheists being atheists.........
> How about you drop the ignorant stereotyping and just call it what it is, people being people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Denial is a hell of a thing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you're looking in a mirror when you say that.  At least you should be.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your first post without foul language?
> 
> You have added zero to the discussion.    Something tells me that Zero is a reoccurring theme in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't used foul language yet.......  Obviously you're suffering from dementia.  Oh and I'm the one who has contributed nothing.......?
Click to expand...


Oh then it must have been your buddy then....   Sorry, both of you post like an idiot, so you can see its rather easy to confuse you both.      

Go back to defending "religion of peace"


----------



## Ringel05

StLucieBengal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholics being Catholics, Buddhists being Buddhists, Hindus being Hindus, atheists being atheists.........
> How about you drop the ignorant stereotyping and just call it what it is, people being people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denial is a hell of a thing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you're looking in a mirror when you say that.  At least you should be.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your first post without foul language?
> 
> You have added zero to the discussion.    Something tells me that Zero is a reoccurring theme in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't used foul language yet.......  Obviously you're suffering from dementia.  Oh and I'm the one who has contributed nothing.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh then it must have been your buddy then....   Sorry, both of you post like an idiot, so you can see its rather easy to confuse you both.
> 
> Go back to defending "religion of peace"
Click to expand...

Who said anything about defending the "religion of peace"?  Still can't figure out where you went wrong, can ya.......


----------



## StLucieBengal

Ringel05 said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denial is a hell of a thing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're looking in a mirror when you say that.  At least you should be.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your first post without foul language?
> 
> You have added zero to the discussion.    Something tells me that Zero is a reoccurring theme in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't used foul language yet.......  Obviously you're suffering from dementia.  Oh and I'm the one who has contributed nothing.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh then it must have been your buddy then....   Sorry, both of you post like an idiot, so you can see its rather easy to confuse you both.
> 
> Go back to defending "religion of peace"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about defending the "religion of peace"?  Still can't figure out where you went wrong, can ya.......
Click to expand...



Oh I'm not wrong.    You are merely playing semantics as ignoring the reality.    

But please continue adding nothing.    You are fantastic at adding nothing.   Maybe we should start calling you Mr Zero ...   Or is it Ms?


----------



## Ringel05

StLucieBengal said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're looking in a mirror when you say that.  At least you should be.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your first post without foul language?
> 
> You have added zero to the discussion.    Something tells me that Zero is a reoccurring theme in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't used foul language yet.......  Obviously you're suffering from dementia.  Oh and I'm the one who has contributed nothing.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh then it must have been your buddy then....   Sorry, both of you post like an idiot, so you can see its rather easy to confuse you both.
> 
> Go back to defending "religion of peace"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about defending the "religion of peace"?  Still can't figure out where you went wrong, can ya.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm not wrong.    You are merely playing semantics as ignoring the reality.
> 
> But please continue adding nothing.    You are fantastic at adding nothing.   Maybe we should start calling you Mr Zero ...   Or is it Ms?
Click to expand...

God I love hacks!!!!!


----------



## Pogo

Ringel05 said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denial is a hell of a thing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're looking in a mirror when you say that.  At least you should be.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your first post without foul language?
> 
> You have added zero to the discussion.    Something tells me that Zero is a reoccurring theme in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't used foul language yet.......  Obviously you're suffering from dementia.  Oh and I'm the one who has contributed nothing.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh then it must have been your buddy then....   Sorry, both of you post like an idiot, so you can see its rather easy to confuse you both.
> 
> Go back to defending "religion of peace"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about defending the "religion of peace"?  Still can't figure out where you went wrong, can ya.......
Click to expand...


OP apparently never got wind of that thar ole Texas proverb:  "When you find yerself in a hole, the first thing to do is quit diggin'".

Completely failed thread ad he be all like

​


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your foul language and personal insults aside.    Your post makes Zero sense.
> 
> The article doesn't have to say Muslim.... It says migrant centre,   Right now we all know who is in these migrant centre's.      It's certainly not Russians, Japanese, or Canadians.
> 
> And wife killing doesn't have to be religious or cultural.   The fact is wife killers are often domestic abusers and Islam has proven time and again they are leaders in spousal abuse and oppression.
> 
> If you are going to grandstand on a post please actually have something to stand on instead of just an insult and foul language.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Muslim wife killers in western civilizations are exactly the same......  Wow, go figure........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But none are in migrant centre's.   Except Muslims.
> 
> Like I said .... Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that about someone looking like a jerk........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For calling out evil?   Sorry but I not under any illusions when it comes to what these Muslims are all about ....    You can pretend they are actually a religion of peace.   And everytime one of them rapes. assaults, or abuses women you can stick your fingers in your ears and say la la la while pretending it isn't happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again shit-for-brains ....... there _IS NO_ "these Muslims" in this story.  They do not exist.  *YOU* pulled them out of your own ass.
> 
> As already noted, there is no reference to "Islam", "Hinduism" or any type of "religion" at all anywhere in the article.  There isn't even an indication of his nationality --- in fact it goes out of its way to indicate the _*absence *_of said nationality.  And that's in _your own OP._
> 
> Fucking Dumbass.
Click to expand...


Of course there is no reference to islam ... they_ never_ reference islam, they don't want to _offend_ islam.  Are you really that unaware??  They call it 'mentally unstable' or 'alcoholic rage' or 'unknown origin'.  The fact is it was a Syrian refugee of whom the vast majority ARE muslim (psst, the muslims have killed most of the Christians over there), the fact is that muslims believe in honor killings and killing infidels, the fact is this guy was more than likely a muslim.  Just because you don't see what's happening doesn't mean the rest of us don't.  Do you want me to link you some of the muslim horrors that are going on over in EU?


----------



## Pogo

Zoom-boing said:


> Of course there is no reference to islam ... they_ never_ reference islam, they don't want to _offend_ islam. Are you really that unaware??



You haven't made a point here.  This is basically as absurd as the Christianist myth that "the most effective tool the Devil has is making people believe he doesn't exist".  

--- you don't prove a point by absence of its disproof.  All you have here is speculation.  Actually based on the action in the story I would have figured by probability that they guy might be from India, where that goes on way too much.

But ---- I don't know that either, and I'm not going to go on a message board and be a dick with some "Hindus being Hindus" bullshit bigotry.  That is, if I didn't already know it's _not connected to religion anyway_.

The fact remains --- the OP lied.  Completely made up something that does not exist in the story at all.  And I called him on it, immediately.

Intentional ignorance offends me.  What the juvenile OP is trying to do here is foment ignorance and bigotry by posting bullshit.  And that's why I came in and shut him down.




Zoom-boing said:


> (psst, the muslims have killed most of the Christians over there)



Ah --- really.

Link?




Zoom-boing said:


> muslims believe in honor killings and killing infidels



Nope.  Islam prohibits it.

>> In Rana Husseini’s Murder in the Name of Honor, Ms. Husseini describes an interview in a Jordanian jail she had with a young man named Sarhan who in 1999 shot his sister Yasmin because she was no longer a virgin after she had been raped by a brother-in-law.

In the interview, Sarhan explained, “‘I killed her because she was no longer a virgin,’ he told me. ‘She made a mistake, willingly or not. It is better that one person dies than the whole family of shame and disgrace. It is like a box of apples. If you have one rotten apple would you keep it or get rid of it? I just got rid of it.’ When I challenged Sarhan by pointing out that his act contradicted the teachings of Islam and was punishable by God, he said, ‘*I know that killing my sister is against Islam and it angered God, but I had to do what I had to do and I will answer to God when the time comes.” He added, “I know my sister was killed unjustly but what can I do? This is how society thinks. Nobody really wants to kill his own sister*.”  << (here)




Zoom-boing said:


> the fact is this guy was more than likely a muslim



Again ---- speculation.  We don't even know if this guy was *religious*, let alone which one he might have followed.

The good news is he offed himself.  Good riddance.  Let his primitive patriarchal ignorance die just like the bullshit in the OP of this thread.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is no reference to islam ... they_ never_ reference islam, they don't want to _offend_ islam. Are you really that unaware??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't made a point here.  This is basically as absurd as the Christianist myth that "the most effective tool the Devil has is making people believe he doesn't exist".
> 
> --- you don't prove a point by absence of its disproof.  All you have here is speculation.  Actually based on the action in the story I would have figured by probability that they guy might be from India, where that goes on way too much.
> 
> But ---- I don't know that either, and I'm not going to go on a message board and be a dick with some "Hindus being Hindus" bullshit bigotry.  That is, if I didn't already know it's _not connected to religion anyway_.
> 
> The fact remains --- the OP lied.  Completely made up something that does not exist in the story at all.  And I called him on it, immediately.
> 
> Intentional ignorance offends me.  What the juvenile OP is trying to do here is foment ignorance and bigotry by posting bullshit.  And that's why I came in and shut him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> (psst, the muslims have killed most of the Christians over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah --- really.
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> muslims believe in honor killings and killing infidels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Islam prohibits it.
> 
> >> In Rana Husseini’s Murder in the Name of Honor, Ms. Husseini describes an interview in a Jordanian jail she had with a young man named Sarhan who in 1999 shot his sister Yasmin because she was no longer a virgin after she had been raped by a brother-in-law.
> 
> In the interview, Sarhan explained, “‘I killed her because she was no longer a virgin,’ he told me. ‘She made a mistake, willingly or not. It is better that one person dies than the whole family of shame and disgrace. It is like a box of apples. If you have one rotten apple would you keep it or get rid of it? I just got rid of it.’ When I challenged Sarhan by pointing out that his act contradicted the teachings of Islam and was punishable by God, he said, ‘*I know that killing my sister is against Islam and it angered God, but I had to do what I had to do and I will answer to God when the time comes.” He added, “I know my sister was killed unjustly but what can I do? This is how society thinks. Nobody really wants to kill his own sister*.”  << (here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact is this guy was more than likely a muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again ---- speculation.  We don't even know if this guy was *religious*, let alone which one he might have followed.
> 
> The good news is he offed himself.  Good riddance.  Let his primitive patriarchal ignorance die just like the bullshit in the OP of this thread.
Click to expand...



He was muslim.  Wait for it.

Are you really so out of touch that you don't know what's happening to Christians and others in the ME?  Go do some research.  smh

'Life is horrible': Syria's Christians fear total genocide | Fox News

Christianity will be wiped out from the Middle East within a decade

So islam doesn't call for all the nastiness that we're seeing all over the world? 

Sharia  law is the religious law governing the members of the Islamic faith, derived from the religious precepts of Islam, particularly the Quran and the Hadith.

Islam – The Key Tenets of Sharia

You really need to open your eyes.  You're not going to find this information from msm sources, they cover it up as to not offend islam.  The only thing the msm reports is the big Nice type terrorist attacks and even with those, they down play the islamic factor.  

Articles: A Look Inside Britain's Muslim Sex Grooming Gang Scandal

Report: 'British Muslim Male 170 Times More Likely to Be Part of a Sex Grooming Gang Than a Non-Muslim'

Germany: Migrants Gang-Rape 14yo Girl, Throw Her Out in the Cold - Show Up to Court 'Grinning'

Muslim refugee, 20, says he thought it was OK to rape boy, 10 

http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail


----------



## Pogo

Zoom-boing said:


> He was muslim. Wait for it.



Exactly --- "wait for it" is exactly what I told the lying OP ------- who didn't.

Not that it would mean anything anyway.... uxoricide --- if that's what this was supposed to be --- isn't sanctioned in any religion, nor does it even have a _function _in any religion --- so it's irrelevant.

Then again maybe it was a personal domestic dispute rather than ancient cultural custom.  But that's also irrelevant to any religion.




Zoom-boing said:


> Are you really so out of touch that you don't know what's happening to Christians and others in the ME? Go do some research. smh



That's not a link proving your claim -- is it?
What you claimed was "the muslims [sic] have killed most of the Christians over there".  I need numbers.




Zoom-boing said:


> So islam doesn't call for all the nastiness that we're seeing all over the world?



Not that I know of, nope.
Of course I'm also not counting all the various booga-booga stories _ascribed to it_ involuntarily on message boards like this and on the bigot blogs who fuel it.  I figure, that's out of their control.




Zoom-boing said:


> You really need to open your eyes. You're not going to find this information from msm sources, they cover it up as to not offend islam. The only thing the msm reports is the big Nice type terrorist attacks and even with those, they down play the islamic factor.



I did open my eyes. As soon as this thread came up.  And checked it out.  And the OP is a liar.
That's the starting point.  If we can't admit that, then reality does not exist.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was muslim. Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly --- "wait for it" is exactly what I told the lying OP ------- who didn't.
> 
> Not that it would mean anything anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so out of touch that you don't know what's happening to Christians and others in the ME? Go do some research. smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a link proving your claim -- is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So islam doesn't call for all the nastiness that we're seeing all over the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I know of, nope.
> Of course I'm also not counting all the various booga-booga stories _ascribed to it_ involuntarily on message boards like this and on the bigot blogs who fuel it.  I figure, that's out of their control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to open your eyes. You're not going to find this information from msm sources, they cover it up as to not offend islam. The only thing the msm reports is the big Nice type terrorist attacks and even with those, they down play the islamic factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did open my eyes. As soon as this thread came up.  And checked it out.  And the OP is a liar.
Click to expand...


So you didn't read any of the links I posted, links showing what islam is, what it does.

Figures.

Keep your head buried in the sand.

Bye.


----------



## Pogo

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was muslim. Wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly --- "wait for it" is exactly what I told the lying OP ------- who didn't.
> 
> Not that it would mean anything anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so out of touch that you don't know what's happening to Christians and others in the ME? Go do some research. smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a link proving your claim -- is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So islam doesn't call for all the nastiness that we're seeing all over the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I know of, nope.
> Of course I'm also not counting all the various booga-booga stories _ascribed to it_ involuntarily on message boards like this and on the bigot blogs who fuel it.  I figure, that's out of their control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to open your eyes. You're not going to find this information from msm sources, they cover it up as to not offend islam. The only thing the msm reports is the big Nice type terrorist attacks and even with those, they down play the islamic factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did open my eyes. As soon as this thread came up.  And checked it out.  And the OP is a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you didn't read any of the links I posted, links showing what islam is, what it does.
> 
> Figures.
> 
> Keep your head buried in the sand.
> 
> Bye.
Click to expand...


Didn't need to.  None of them make a relevant point.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Muslim wife killers in western civilizations are exactly the same......  Wow, go figure........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But none are in migrant centre's.   Except Muslims.
> 
> Like I said .... Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that about someone looking like a jerk........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For calling out evil?   Sorry but I not under any illusions when it comes to what these Muslims are all about ....    You can pretend they are actually a religion of peace.   And everytime one of them rapes. assaults, or abuses women you can stick your fingers in your ears and say la la la while pretending it isn't happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again shit-for-brains ....... there _IS NO_ "these Muslims" in this story.  They do not exist.  *YOU* pulled them out of your own ass.
> 
> As already noted, there is no reference to "Islam", "Hinduism" or any type of "religion" at all anywhere in the article.  There isn't even an indication of his nationality --- in fact it goes out of its way to indicate the _*absence *_of said nationality.  And that's in _your own OP._
> 
> Fucking Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is no reference to islam ... they_ never_ reference islam, they don't want to _offend_ islam.  Are you really that unaware??  They call it 'mentally unstable' or 'alcoholic rage' or 'unknown origin'.  The fact is it was a Syrian refugee of whom the vast majority ARE muslim (psst, the muslims have killed most of the Christians over there), the fact is that muslims believe in honor killings and killing infidels, the fact is this guy was more than likely a muslim.  Just because you don't see what's happening doesn't mean the rest of us don't.  Do you want me to link you some of the muslim horrors that are going on over in EU?
Click to expand...


Pogo wouldn't know the truth if it jumped on his face and started to wiggle.   He is just here to toss around foul language and call me names I guess.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Well, if it turns out to be a Muslim, that's one down and so many more to go.


----------



## StLucieBengal

LuckyDuck said:


> Well, if it turns out to be a Muslim, that's one down and so many more to go.



Lol if it turns out ....   Like there is any doubt.   

Muslims being Muslims


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> Then again maybe it was a personal domestic dispute rather than ancient cultural custom.  But that's also irrelevant to any religion.


Yeah, my Czech neighbor tried to burn his daughter to death for unbarring her shoulder and looking at boys, just the other day.

Now, of course, he's in jail awaiting trial for felonious assault.

Can you believe it?


----------



## Meathead

And now, a woman is raped and killed because of disgracing the family honor. Now, that it happened to a Muslim British woman in Pakistan is completely coincidental!

Samia Shahid 'honour killing': Raped before death - BBC News

It could have happened in Pennsylvania's Amish country or Fairbanks, Alaska for all we know, right?


----------



## LuckyDuck

StLucieBengal said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it turns out to be a Muslim, that's one down and so many more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol if it turns out ....   Like there is any doubt.
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
Click to expand...

I know I had no doubt, but the liberals will always try to downplay anything negative about Muslims and Islam involvement.


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> And now, a woman is raped and killed because of disgracing the family honor. Now, that it happened to a Muslim British woman in Pakistan is completely coincidental!
> 
> Samia Shahid 'honour killing': Raped before death - BBC News
> 
> It could have happened in Pennsylvania's Amish country or Fairbanks, Alaska for all we know, right?



Correct -- "Muslim" is coincidental and unrelated.  "Pakistan" is far more relevant, since it refers to a specific geography, and in turn a cultural history that dates way way way before Islam or any of the other religions we know were even invented.

I'm sure the meaning of that sails blithely over your head too.


----------



## Pogo

LuckyDuck said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it turns out to be a Muslim, that's one down and so many more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol if it turns out ....   Like there is any doubt.
> 
> Muslims being Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I had no doubt, but the liberals will always try to downplay anything negative about Muslims and Islam involvement.
Click to expand...


There isn't any "Muslim/Islam involvement".  The OP pulled that entirely out of his own ass.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Pogo said:


> There isn't any "Muslim/Islam involvement".  The OP pulled that entirely out of his own ass.
> 
> Prove me wrong.




 It must take an incredible amount of self control for you to stay on message like you do.  Now, I realize that defending Islam is the prime directive for the hive mind, but your pretending that Islam does not have issues with misogyny built into the fabric of it's quasi religious political ideology is absolutely moronic.  

 Good grief, Mohammad instructed his men to rape women in front of their husbands, the very Islamic legal system treats women as second class subjects, honor killing and female genital mutilation is rampant in Islam and simply because you put your hand over your eyes and scream "nyah nyah nyah" that does not change the face of reality.  You have simply been conditioned by a very simplistic rewards/punishment system to defend Islam.  People give you high fives when you defend it and call you names if you don't. 

Only a complete fool would allow themselves to be trained like that as if they were little more than a performing monkey.


----------



## Pogo

Dogmaphobe said:


> It must take an incredible amount of self control for you to stay on message like you do.



Thank you.  I try.

I figure it's crucial to make one's case rationally rather than fallaciously, which is why I call it out when the approach takes the latter course.  Far worse than that, though, is the bigot-baiting that ignorance like this OP foments.  All that does is perpetuate the state of conditions that the story describes.  Presumably the OP is in favor of it and wishes the man had succeeded.  I'm not.




Dogmaphobe said:


> Now, I realize that defending Islam is the prime directive for the hive mind, but your pretending that Islam does not have issues with misogyny built into the fabric of it's quasi religious political ideology is absolutely moronic.



Wooden know about any of that.  You see, I haven't posted about "Islam".  At all.  I posted about *logic *-- the OP's complete failure to support his point with any evidence, his deliberate suggestion of causations which are in fact unknown.  I called him out for making a bad argument and attendant bigot-baiting.  That's what I did.

Go ahead.  Check me.




Dogmaphobe said:


> Good grief, Mohammad instructed his men to rape women in front of their husbands, the very Islamic legal system treats women as second class subjects, honor killing and female genital mutilation is rampant in Islam and simply because you put your hand over your eyes and scream "nyah nyah nyah" that does not change the face of reality. You have simply been conditioned by a very simplistic rewards/punishment system to defend Islam. People give you high fives when you defend it and call you names if you don't.



All irrelevant.

And although not the topic here, FGM is not a part of any religion either, nor is "honor killing" -- which also is not in evidence here though another Meathead brought it up.  These are both ancient cultural artifacts that predate Islam, Christianism, Judaism, Hinduism, Sikhism etc by literally centuries.  None of them condone the practices; what they have in common is historical practice in a given region, hence my reference to "geography" above.  For instance, FGM was widespread in parts of Africa (Muslim and non-Muslim), while in Mecca it's considered barbaric.  "Honor killing" is still practiced in, say, Pakistan as noted above, but even more widespread in India, among Hindus and Sikhs.  That's because all of those religions are *coincidental, not causal*..

Again --- I'm posting about logic, not the religions, informed by anthropology.  I don't make that correction to "defend Islam" -- I don't even believe in monotheism.  I make it because anthropology _already knows better.  _Therefore continuing to spread the myths is counterproductive and downright stupid.

One dynamic of this board I will never understand is the practice of doubling down on Wrong after one has already been shown to be wrong.  It's some kind of mental disease.

"When the known information changes, I change my mind -- what do you do, sir?"


And again, I object in the strongest possible terms to deliberate ignorance propagated for the purpose of spreading itself and in the process fomenting irrational hate.  Which is _exactly_ what the OP did here.




Dogmaphobe said:


> Only a complete fool would allow themselves to be trained like that as if they were little more than a performing monkey.



Agreed.  That's why I keep calling it out.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Pogo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must take an incredible amount of self control for you to stay on message like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I try.
> 
> I figure it's crucial to make one's case rationally rather than fallaciously, which is why I call it out when the approach takes the latter course.  Far worse than that, though, is the bigot-baiting that ignorance like this OP foments.  All that does is perpetuate the state of conditions that the story describes.  Presumably the OP is in favor of it and wishes the man had succeeded.  I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I realize that defending Islam is the prime directive for the hive mind, but your pretending that Islam does not have issues with misogyny built into the fabric of it's quasi religious political ideology is absolutely moronic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wooden know about any of that.  You see, I haven't posted about "Islam".  At all.  I posted about *logic *-- the OP's complete failure to support his point with any evidence, his deliberate suggestion of causations which are in fact unknown.  I called him out for making a bad argument and attendant bigot-baiting.  That's what I did.
> 
> Go ahead.  Check me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, Mohammad instructed his men to rape women in front of their husbands, the very Islamic legal system treats women as second class subjects, honor killing and female genital mutilation is rampant in Islam and simply because you put your hand over your eyes and scream "nyah nyah nyah" that does not change the face of reality. You have simply been conditioned by a very simplistic rewards/punishment system to defend Islam. People give you high fives when you defend it and call you names if you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All irrelevant.
> 
> And although not the topic here, FGM is not a part of any religion either, nor is "honor killing" -- which also is not in evidence here though another Meathead brought it up.  These are both ancient cultural artifacts that predate Islam, Christianism, Judaism, Hinduism, Sikhism etc by literally centuries.  None of them condone the practices; what they have in common is historical practice in a given region, hence my reference to "geography" above.  For instance, FGM was widespread in parts of Africa (Muslim and non-Muslim), while in Mecca it's considered barbaric.  "Honor killing" is still practiced in, say, Pakistan as noted above, but even more widespread in India, among Hindus and Sikhs.  That's because all of those religions are *coincidental, not causal*..
> 
> Again --- I'm posting about logic, not the religions, informed by anthropology.  I don't make that correction to "defend Islam" -- I don't even believe in monotheism.  I make it because anthropology _already knows better.  _Therefore continuing to spread the myths is counterproductive and downright stupid.
> 
> One dynamic of this board I will never understand is the practice of doubling down on Wrong after one has already been shown to be wrong.  It's some kind of mental disease.
> 
> "When the known information changes, I change my mind -- what do you do, sir?"
> 
> 
> And again, I object in the strongest possible terms to deliberate ignorance propagated for the purpose of spreading itself and in the process fomenting irrational hate.  Which is _exactly_ what the OP did here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a complete fool would allow themselves to be trained like that as if they were little more than a performing monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  That's why I keep calling it out.
Click to expand...


 How cute.  You talk about logic while minimizing the role of Islam and the probability the perp was Islamic in a center containing nothing but Muslims.

 But, hey -- if you want to indulge in apologia regarding matters of which you are manifestly ignorant, then go for it, dude.  Your style seems to be to try to dazzle with so much extraneous verbiage that people do not notice you are devoid of content.

 The fact remains that Islam is what it is, and that Muslims act in the ways they do according to their beief in it. Perhaps if you were to learn even a very few things about it, you wouldn't need to bull shit the way you do in order to defend it..


----------



## Zoom-boing

StLucieBengal said:


> Pogo wouldn't know the truth if it jumped on his face and started to wiggle.   He is just here to toss around foul language and call me names I guess.



He insists that islam (the religion) is not to be blamed for the horrors that are taking place all over the world, that it is culture that causes the savages to do what they do.  And yet when provided with proof that islam (the religion) IS the cause (sharia law, sharia tenant links), he ignores it.  It must be nice to be oblivious.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Zoom-boing said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo wouldn't know the truth if it jumped on his face and started to wiggle.   He is just here to toss around foul language and call me names I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He insists that islam (the religion) is not to be blamed for the horrors that are taking place all over the world, that it is culture that causes the savages to do what they do.  And yet when provided with proof that islam (the religion) IS the cause (sharia law, sharia tenant links), he ignores it.  It must be nice to be oblivious.
Click to expand...



There has been a disease spreading through the left over the last 50 years or so, and that disease involves identity politics and the propensity to support anything considered "them" over anything considered "us". Call it white guilt if you will, reverse racism, cultural relativism, support for primitivism or just childish acting out, but this trend among leftists to find common cause with the most backwards people in the world amazes me in its stupidity. Islamism stands squarely against EVERYTHING liberalism stands for, yet these regressives defend it anyway.  The only real reason they do so is that they feel they must.

 It seems like a catch 22, but whenever Islam is the subject, the only people defending western liberalism are conservatives, whereas those who consider themselves liberal only defend illiberal  barbarity.


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must take an incredible amount of self control for you to stay on message like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I try.
> 
> I figure it's crucial to make one's case rationally rather than fallaciously, which is why I call it out when the approach takes the latter course.  Far worse than that, though, is the bigot-baiting that ignorance like this OP foments.  All that does is perpetuate the state of conditions that the story describes.  Presumably the OP is in favor of it and wishes the man had succeeded.  I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I realize that defending Islam is the prime directive for the hive mind, but your pretending that Islam does not have issues with misogyny built into the fabric of it's quasi religious political ideology is absolutely moronic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wooden know about any of that.  You see, I haven't posted about "Islam".  At all.  I posted about *logic *-- the OP's complete failure to support his point with any evidence, his deliberate suggestion of causations which are in fact unknown.  I called him out for making a bad argument and attendant bigot-baiting.  That's what I did.
> 
> Go ahead.  Check me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, Mohammad instructed his men to rape women in front of their husbands, the very Islamic legal system treats women as second class subjects, honor killing and female genital mutilation is rampant in Islam and simply because you put your hand over your eyes and scream "nyah nyah nyah" that does not change the face of reality. You have simply been conditioned by a very simplistic rewards/punishment system to defend Islam. People give you high fives when you defend it and call you names if you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All irrelevant.
> 
> And although not the topic here, FGM is not a part of any religion either, nor is "honor killing" -- which also is not in evidence here though another Meathead brought it up.  These are both ancient cultural artifacts that predate Islam, Christianism, Judaism, Hinduism, Sikhism etc by literally centuries.  None of them condone the practices; what they have in common is historical practice in a given region, hence my reference to "geography" above.  For instance, FGM was widespread in parts of Africa (Muslim and non-Muslim), while in Mecca it's considered barbaric.  "Honor killing" is still practiced in, say, Pakistan as noted above, but even more widespread in India, among Hindus and Sikhs.  That's because all of those religions are *coincidental, not causal*..
> 
> Again --- I'm posting about logic, not the religions, informed by anthropology.  I don't make that correction to "defend Islam" -- I don't even believe in monotheism.  I make it because anthropology _already knows better.  _Therefore continuing to spread the myths is counterproductive and downright stupid.
> 
> One dynamic of this board I will never understand is the practice of doubling down on Wrong after one has already been shown to be wrong.  It's some kind of mental disease.
> 
> "When the known information changes, I change my mind -- what do you do, sir?"
> 
> 
> And again, I object in the strongest possible terms to deliberate ignorance propagated for the purpose of spreading itself and in the process fomenting irrational hate.  Which is _exactly_ what the OP did here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a complete fool would allow themselves to be trained like that as if they were little more than a performing monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  That's why I keep calling it out.
Click to expand...

The irony of "rationality"is obviously lost on you.


----------



## Pogo

Dogmaphobe said:


> How cute. You talk about logic while minimizing the role of Islam and the probability the perp was Islamic in a center containing nothing but Muslims.



I'm not interested in "probabilities".  The OP presented it as a fait accompli.  And that was bullshit, it's still bullshit, and it will remain bullshit forevermore.  It really is that simple.

That's got nothing to do with "Islam" or any other religion-- it has to do with simple reading comprehension and the dishonest practice of making shit up.

The fact that someone refuses to participate in bigot-bashing not only does not mean they're "defending" the target --- it's a pathetically juvenile diaper rash tactic worthy of a four-year-old.  Or if you prefer an adolescent, a "False Dichotomy".





Dogmaphobe said:


> But, hey -- if you want to indulge in apologia regarding matters of which you are manifestly ignorant, then go for it, dude.



I'll let you know if I ever go into that line of work but I don't see it happening.  See, I make it a point to be informed before I opine.  You'll never catch me getting those steps backward.  You will however catch me calling others out on that failure.  As I did here.




Dogmaphobe said:


> Your style seems to be to try to dazzle with so much extraneous verbiage that people do not notice you are devoid of content.



Again, I don't subscribe to the cult of ignorance; I actually think that approach is stupid.  So sue me.




Dogmaphobe said:


> The fact remains that Islam is what it is, and that Muslims act in the ways they do according to their beief in it. Perhaps if you were to learn even a very few things about it, you wouldn't need to bull shit the way you do in order to defend it..



I don't need to.  I'm not posting about "Islam".
And this is where we came in.  Lather, stick fingers in ears, repeat...


----------



## Pogo

StLucieBengal said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> But none are in migrant centre's.   Except Muslims.
> 
> Like I said .... Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> What was that about someone looking like a jerk........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For calling out evil?   Sorry but I not under any illusions when it comes to what these Muslims are all about ....    You can pretend they are actually a religion of peace.   And everytime one of them rapes. assaults, or abuses women you can stick your fingers in your ears and say la la la while pretending it isn't happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again shit-for-brains ....... there _IS NO_ "these Muslims" in this story.  They do not exist.  *YOU* pulled them out of your own ass.
> 
> As already noted, there is no reference to "Islam", "Hinduism" or any type of "religion" at all anywhere in the article.  There isn't even an indication of his nationality --- in fact it goes out of its way to indicate the _*absence *_of said nationality.  And that's in _your own OP._
> 
> Fucking Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is no reference to islam ... they_ never_ reference islam, they don't want to _offend_ islam.  Are you really that unaware??  They call it 'mentally unstable' or 'alcoholic rage' or 'unknown origin'.  The fact is it was a Syrian refugee of whom the vast majority ARE muslim (psst, the muslims have killed most of the Christians over there), the fact is that muslims believe in honor killings and killing infidels, the fact is this guy was more than likely a muslim.  Just because you don't see what's happening doesn't mean the rest of us don't.  Do you want me to link you some of the muslim horrors that are going on over in EU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo wouldn't know the truth if it jumped on his face and started to wiggle.   He is just here to toss around foul language and call me names I guess.
Click to expand...


I called you out for bigot-baiting bullshit, and I proved it.

Don't want to be called out for bullshit?  Then don't dump it here.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Pogo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cute. You talk about logic while minimizing the role of Islam and the probability the perp was Islamic in a center containing nothing but Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in "probabilities".  The OP presented it as a fait accompli.  And that was bullshit, it's still bullshit, and it will remain bullshit forevermore.  It really is that simple.
> 
> That's got nothing to do with "Islam" or any other religion-- it has to do with simple reading comprehension and the dishonest practice of making shit up.
> 
> The fact that someone refuses to participate in bigot-bashing not only does not mean they're "defending" the target --- it's a pathetically juvenile diaper rash tactic worthy of a four-year-old.  Or if you prefer an adolescent, a "False Dichotomy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, hey -- if you want to indulge in apologia regarding matters of which you are manifestly ignorant, then go for it, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if I ever go into that line of work but I don't see it happening.  See, I make it a point to be informed before I opine.  You'll never catch me getting those steps backward.  You will however catch me calling others out on that failure.  As I did here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your style seems to be to try to dazzle with so much extraneous verbiage that people do not notice you are devoid of content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I don't subscribe to the cult of ignorance; I actually think that approach is stupid.  So sue me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that Islam is what it is, and that Muslims act in the ways they do according to their beief in it. Perhaps if you were to learn even a very few things about it, you wouldn't need to bull shit the way you do in order to defend it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to.  I'm not posting about "Islam".
> And this is where we came in.  Lather, stick fingers in ears, repeat...
Click to expand...


 You crack me up.  You vomit forth a bunch of crap about some imaginary "cult of ignorance" even as you cannot even understand that the refugee camps in question are filled with Muslims.


----------



## Pogo

Dogmaphobe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cute. You talk about logic while minimizing the role of Islam and the probability the perp was Islamic in a center containing nothing but Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in "probabilities".  The OP presented it as a fait accompli.  And that was bullshit, it's still bullshit, and it will remain bullshit forevermore.  It really is that simple.
> 
> That's got nothing to do with "Islam" or any other religion-- it has to do with simple reading comprehension and the dishonest practice of making shit up.
> 
> The fact that someone refuses to participate in bigot-bashing not only does not mean they're "defending" the target --- it's a pathetically juvenile diaper rash tactic worthy of a four-year-old.  Or if you prefer an adolescent, a "False Dichotomy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, hey -- if you want to indulge in apologia regarding matters of which you are manifestly ignorant, then go for it, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if I ever go into that line of work but I don't see it happening.  See, I make it a point to be informed before I opine.  You'll never catch me getting those steps backward.  You will however catch me calling others out on that failure.  As I did here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your style seems to be to try to dazzle with so much extraneous verbiage that people do not notice you are devoid of content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I don't subscribe to the cult of ignorance; I actually think that approach is stupid.  So sue me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that Islam is what it is, and that Muslims act in the ways they do according to their beief in it. Perhaps if you were to learn even a very few things about it, you wouldn't need to bull shit the way you do in order to defend it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to.  I'm not posting about "Islam".
> And this is where we came in.  Lather, stick fingers in ears, repeat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You crack me up.  You vomit forth a bunch of crap about some imaginary "cult of ignorance" even as you cannot even understand that the refugee camps in question are filled with Muslims.
Click to expand...


Need a reference?

"There is a *cult of ignorance* in the United States, and there always has been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that "my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge." --_ Isaac Asimov, 1980_​
Or as I expressed it above, "when the known information changes, I change my mind -- what do _you_ do, sir?"

It pervades this board, and the internet in general, that "what I wish to feel trumps what the actual facts are, yea that I may have my rant".

Well --- no.  It _doesn't_.  That's impossible.  And it's non-negotiable.  I don't give a flying fuck what you or the OP *wish *to feel .... I'm going to honor the facts.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Pogo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cute. You talk about logic while minimizing the role of Islam and the probability the perp was Islamic in a center containing nothing but Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in "probabilities".  The OP presented it as a fait accompli.  And that was bullshit, it's still bullshit, and it will remain bullshit forevermore.  It really is that simple.
> 
> That's got nothing to do with "Islam" or any other religion-- it has to do with simple reading comprehension and the dishonest practice of making shit up.
> 
> The fact that someone refuses to participate in bigot-bashing not only does not mean they're "defending" the target --- it's a pathetically juvenile diaper rash tactic worthy of a four-year-old.  Or if you prefer an adolescent, a "False Dichotomy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, hey -- if you want to indulge in apologia regarding matters of which you are manifestly ignorant, then go for it, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if I ever go into that line of work but I don't see it happening.  See, I make it a point to be informed before I opine.  You'll never catch me getting those steps backward.  You will however catch me calling others out on that failure.  As I did here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your style seems to be to try to dazzle with so much extraneous verbiage that people do not notice you are devoid of content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I don't subscribe to the cult of ignorance; I actually think that approach is stupid.  So sue me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that Islam is what it is, and that Muslims act in the ways they do according to their beief in it. Perhaps if you were to learn even a very few things about it, you wouldn't need to bull shit the way you do in order to defend it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to.  I'm not posting about "Islam".
> And this is where we came in.  Lather, stick fingers in ears, repeat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You crack me up.  You vomit forth a bunch of crap about some imaginary "cult of ignorance" even as you cannot even understand that the refugee camps in question are filled with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Need a reference?
> 
> "There is a *cult of ignorance* in the United States, and there always has been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that "my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge." --_ Isaac Asimov, 1980_​
> Or as I expressed it above, "when the known information changes, I change my mind -- what do _you_ do, sir?"
> 
> It pervades this board, and the internet in general, that "what I wish to feel trumps what the actual facts are, yea that I may have my rant".
> 
> Well --- no.  It _doesn't_.  That's impossible.  And it's non-negotiable.  I don't give a flying fuck what you or the OP *wish *to feel .... I'm going to honor the facts.
Click to expand...



 You're cute.  While you are at it, can you tell me the three rules for robots?  I mean, since you are quoting Azimov and all.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was that about someone looking like a jerk........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For calling out evil?   Sorry but I not under any illusions when it comes to what these Muslims are all about ....    You can pretend they are actually a religion of peace.   And everytime one of them rapes. assaults, or abuses women you can stick your fingers in your ears and say la la la while pretending it isn't happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again shit-for-brains ....... there _IS NO_ "these Muslims" in this story.  They do not exist.  *YOU* pulled them out of your own ass.
> 
> As already noted, there is no reference to "Islam", "Hinduism" or any type of "religion" at all anywhere in the article.  There isn't even an indication of his nationality --- in fact it goes out of its way to indicate the _*absence *_of said nationality.  And that's in _your own OP._
> 
> Fucking Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is no reference to islam ... they_ never_ reference islam, they don't want to _offend_ islam.  Are you really that unaware??  They call it 'mentally unstable' or 'alcoholic rage' or 'unknown origin'.  The fact is it was a Syrian refugee of whom the vast majority ARE muslim (psst, the muslims have killed most of the Christians over there), the fact is that muslims believe in honor killings and killing infidels, the fact is this guy was more than likely a muslim.  Just because you don't see what's happening doesn't mean the rest of us don't.  Do you want me to link you some of the muslim horrors that are going on over in EU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo wouldn't know the truth if it jumped on his face and started to wiggle.   He is just here to toss around foul language and call me names I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I called you out for bigot-baiting bullshit, and I proved it.
> 
> Don't want to be called out for bullshit?  Then don't dump it here.
Click to expand...


It's so funny how you will go to te mattresses to protect Muslims.   Knowing full well they are the problem almost globally.   But certainly in Europe.    

You know it's Muslims and so does everyone else.     It's comical how you grand stand for these animals.    

You are like the Germans who claimed they didn't know what the Nazi's were doing after the war.      You like them .... Sat by and let animals slaughter innocents.


----------



## Vigilante

BUT this is more satisfying!


----------



## Pogo

Dogmaphobe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cute. You talk about logic while minimizing the role of Islam and the probability the perp was Islamic in a center containing nothing but Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in "probabilities".  The OP presented it as a fait accompli.  And that was bullshit, it's still bullshit, and it will remain bullshit forevermore.  It really is that simple.
> 
> That's got nothing to do with "Islam" or any other religion-- it has to do with simple reading comprehension and the dishonest practice of making shit up.
> 
> The fact that someone refuses to participate in bigot-bashing not only does not mean they're "defending" the target --- it's a pathetically juvenile diaper rash tactic worthy of a four-year-old.  Or if you prefer an adolescent, a "False Dichotomy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, hey -- if you want to indulge in apologia regarding matters of which you are manifestly ignorant, then go for it, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if I ever go into that line of work but I don't see it happening.  See, I make it a point to be informed before I opine.  You'll never catch me getting those steps backward.  You will however catch me calling others out on that failure.  As I did here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your style seems to be to try to dazzle with so much extraneous verbiage that people do not notice you are devoid of content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I don't subscribe to the cult of ignorance; I actually think that approach is stupid.  So sue me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that Islam is what it is, and that Muslims act in the ways they do according to their beief in it. Perhaps if you were to learn even a very few things about it, you wouldn't need to bull shit the way you do in order to defend it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to.  I'm not posting about "Islam".
> And this is where we came in.  Lather, stick fingers in ears, repeat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You crack me up.  You vomit forth a bunch of crap about some imaginary "cult of ignorance" even as you cannot even understand that the refugee camps in question are filled with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Need a reference?
> 
> "There is a *cult of ignorance* in the United States, and there always has been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that "my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge." --_ Isaac Asimov, 1980_​
> Or as I expressed it above, "when the known information changes, I change my mind -- what do _you_ do, sir?"
> 
> It pervades this board, and the internet in general, that "what I wish to feel trumps what the actual facts are, yea that I may have my rant".
> 
> Well --- no.  It _doesn't_.  That's impossible.  And it's non-negotiable.  I don't give a flying fuck what you or the OP *wish *to feel .... I'm going to honor the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're cute.  While you are at it, can you tell me the three rules for robots?  I mean, since you are quoting Azimov and all.
Click to expand...


Robot Rules of Order?

I only recall two of them ---

Never point a robot toward the sun ("ohnomyeyes")
Don't give a robot gum.


----------



## Pogo

StLucieBengal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> For calling out evil?   Sorry but I not under any illusions when it comes to what these Muslims are all about ....    You can pretend they are actually a religion of peace.   And everytime one of them rapes. assaults, or abuses women you can stick your fingers in your ears and say la la la while pretending it isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again shit-for-brains ....... there _IS NO_ "these Muslims" in this story.  They do not exist.  *YOU* pulled them out of your own ass.
> 
> As already noted, there is no reference to "Islam", "Hinduism" or any type of "religion" at all anywhere in the article.  There isn't even an indication of his nationality --- in fact it goes out of its way to indicate the _*absence *_of said nationality.  And that's in _your own OP._
> 
> Fucking Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is no reference to islam ... they_ never_ reference islam, they don't want to _offend_ islam.  Are you really that unaware??  They call it 'mentally unstable' or 'alcoholic rage' or 'unknown origin'.  The fact is it was a Syrian refugee of whom the vast majority ARE muslim (psst, the muslims have killed most of the Christians over there), the fact is that muslims believe in honor killings and killing infidels, the fact is this guy was more than likely a muslim.  Just because you don't see what's happening doesn't mean the rest of us don't.  Do you want me to link you some of the muslim horrors that are going on over in EU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo wouldn't know the truth if it jumped on his face and started to wiggle.   He is just here to toss around foul language and call me names I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I called you out for bigot-baiting bullshit, and I proved it.
> 
> Don't want to be called out for bullshit?  Then don't dump it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so funny how you will go to te mattresses to protect Muslims.   Knowing full well they are the problem almost globally.   But certainly in Europe.
> 
> You know it's Muslims and so does everyone else.     It's comical how you grand stand for these animals.
> 
> You are like the Germans who claimed they didn't know what the Nazi's were doing after the war.      You like them .... Sat by and let animals slaughter innocents.
Click to expand...


Once again for the congenitally retarded --- I haven't posted about "Muslims".  I posted about *YOU*.
And you're too much of a wimp to do a damn thing about it.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again shit-for-brains ....... there _IS NO_ "these Muslims" in this story.  They do not exist.  *YOU* pulled them out of your own ass.
> 
> As already noted, there is no reference to "Islam", "Hinduism" or any type of "religion" at all anywhere in the article.  There isn't even an indication of his nationality --- in fact it goes out of its way to indicate the _*absence *_of said nationality.  And that's in _your own OP._
> 
> Fucking Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is no reference to islam ... they_ never_ reference islam, they don't want to _offend_ islam.  Are you really that unaware??  They call it 'mentally unstable' or 'alcoholic rage' or 'unknown origin'.  The fact is it was a Syrian refugee of whom the vast majority ARE muslim (psst, the muslims have killed most of the Christians over there), the fact is that muslims believe in honor killings and killing infidels, the fact is this guy was more than likely a muslim.  Just because you don't see what's happening doesn't mean the rest of us don't.  Do you want me to link you some of the muslim horrors that are going on over in EU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo wouldn't know the truth if it jumped on his face and started to wiggle.   He is just here to toss around foul language and call me names I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I called you out for bigot-baiting bullshit, and I proved it.
> 
> Don't want to be called out for bullshit?  Then don't dump it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so funny how you will go to te mattresses to protect Muslims.   Knowing full well they are the problem almost globally.   But certainly in Europe.
> 
> You know it's Muslims and so does everyone else.     It's comical how you grand stand for these animals.
> 
> You are like the Germans who claimed they didn't know what the Nazi's were doing after the war.      You like them .... Sat by and let animals slaughter innocents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again for the congenitally retarded --- I haven't posted about "Muslims".  I posted about *YOU*.
> And you're too much of a wimp to do a damn thing about it.
Click to expand...


What's their to do about it?   You have offered nothing of value.   All you have done is play the technical game when we everyone else knows exactly who did this and who didn't ....       Unlike you the rest of us take into consideration that local police have been forced to not mention Muslims in the press.    Heck we even had a German politician who was sexually assaulted by a Muslim migrant and she blamed a white German with a false report.    

The only wimp here is you.   You are somehow scared to come to grips with who is doing what ....    It's not my problem you wish to stay ignorant.    That's a you problem.

Btw can't believe you said wimp lol.   You are a twat.


----------



## Pogo

StLucieBengal said:


> What's their to do about it?



"Their"?  Well "they" could admit they fucked up royally, if "they" had made an OP like this.
But "they" didn't.  "You" did.

And I called it out for the bullshit it is.  You can't change that.




StLucieBengal said:


> All you have done is play the technical game when we everyone else knows exactly who did this and who didn't



Whoop de frickin' doo, the old "everybody knows" fallacy.  Haven't seen that one in a good thirteen seconds.




StLucieBengal said:


> he only wimp here is you. You are somehow scared to come to grips with who is doing what



Am I.

Prove me wrong then.  Show me where your article makes any, even the vaguest, reference to any religion at all.



Wimp.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's their to do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Their"?  Well "they" could admit they fucked up royally, if "they" had made an OP like this.
> But "they" didn't.  "You" did.
> 
> And I called it out for the bullshit it is.  You can't change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you have done is play the technical game when we everyone else knows exactly who did this and who didn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop de frickin' doo, the old "everybody knows" fallacy.  Haven't seen that one in a good thirteen seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> he only wimp here is you. You are somehow scared to come to grips with who is doing what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I.
> 
> Prove me wrong then.  Show me where your article makes any, even the vaguest, reference to any religion at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Wimp.
Click to expand...


Why on earth would I admit I got anything wrong?   I didn't.     

It was Muslims being Muslims.    But hey keep holding on to that dream it was not a Muslim .      If you wish hard enough maybe it will come true .


----------



## Pogo

StLucieBengal said:


> It was Muslims being Muslims.



-- and here we go again, right back to post 2:

---- _LINK??_



Exactly.  You lose.

Hard to believe you're actually dense enough to run the same play over and over expecting different results.

/thread


----------



## Stasha_Sz

According to this report, the assailant was a refugee from Syria.

https://www.rt.com/news/357976-refu...tm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=RSS

Since 87% of Syria's people are Muslim, 93% of the refugees are Sunni, and the major news outlets still refuse to ID the perpetrator, he is a Muslim.


----------



## Moee

Damn talk about going over board.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Pogo said:


> [
> 
> Robot Rules of Order?
> 
> I only recall two of them ---
> 
> Never point a robot toward the sun ("ohnomyeyes")
> Don't give a robot gum.




 Ummmm, no.  They are:

A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.
A robot must obey orders given it by human beings except where such orders would conflict with the First Law.
A robot must protect its own existence as long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Law
 Thus proving that you are as completely ignorant about the man you quote as you are the subject matter here at hand.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- and here we go again, right back to post 2:
> 
> ---- _LINK??_
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You lose.
> 
> Hard to believe you're actually dense enough to run the same play over and over expecting different results.
> 
> /thread
Click to expand...



What's hard to believe is that you are this dense.    

Unfortunately with Muslims being Muslims none of us win.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

StLucieBengal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- and here we go again, right back to post 2:
> 
> ---- _LINK??_
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You lose.
> 
> Hard to believe you're actually dense enough to run the same play over and over expecting different results.
> 
> /thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's hard to believe is that you are this dense.
> 
> Unfortunately with Muslims being Muslims none of us win.
Click to expand...

He might just be completely dishonest, or more likely both. 


It's the emperor's new clothes syndrome. The fact that the center was filled with Muslims and it being Muslim behavior means nothing since those things are easily observable. All that counted here is what he WANTS it to be rather than what it is.


----------



## Pogo

Dogmaphobe said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- and here we go again, right back to post 2:
> 
> ---- _LINK??_
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You lose.
> 
> Hard to believe you're actually dense enough to run the same play over and over expecting different results.
> 
> /thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's hard to believe is that you are this dense.
> 
> Unfortunately with Muslims being Muslims none of us win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might just be completely dishonest, or more likely both.
> 
> 
> It's the emperor's new clothes syndrome. The fact that the center was filled with Muslims and it being Muslim behavior means nothing since those things are easily observable. All that counted here is what he WANTS it to be rather than what it is.
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN --- the _*evidence *_is .......... where?




Exactly.  As I noted right from the beginning.  You lose.

/thread


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- and here we go again, right back to post 2:
> 
> ---- _LINK??_
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You lose.
> 
> Hard to believe you're actually dense enough to run the same play over and over expecting different results.
> 
> /thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's hard to believe is that you are this dense.
> 
> Unfortunately with Muslims being Muslims none of us win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might just be completely dishonest, or more likely both.
> 
> 
> It's the emperor's new clothes syndrome. The fact that the center was filled with Muslims and it being Muslim behavior means nothing since those things are easily observable. All that counted here is what he WANTS it to be rather than what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN --- the _*evidence *_is .......... where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  As I noted right from the beginning.  You lose.
> 
> /thread
Click to expand...


Keep posting.   I'm glad you bump this thread each time.    This way everyone is reminded that this is what happens when it's Muslims just being Muslims.    

Instead of trolling this thread why don't you offer some non Muslims options since you are so convinced that they are innocent.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

StLucieBengal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Muslims being Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- and here we go again, right back to post 2:
> 
> ---- _LINK??_
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You lose.
> 
> Hard to believe you're actually dense enough to run the same play over and over expecting different results.
> 
> /thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's hard to believe is that you are this dense.
> 
> Unfortunately with Muslims being Muslims none of us win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might just be completely dishonest, or more likely both.
> 
> 
> It's the emperor's new clothes syndrome. The fact that the center was filled with Muslims and it being Muslim behavior means nothing since those things are easily observable. All that counted here is what he WANTS it to be rather than what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN --- the _*evidence *_is .......... where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  As I noted right from the beginning.  You lose.
> 
> /thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep posting.   I'm glad you bump this thread each time.    This way everyone is reminded that this is what happens when it's Muslims just being Muslims.
> 
> Instead of trolling this thread why don't you offer some non Muslims options since you are so convinced that they are innocent.
Click to expand...



 I imagine if he took his poodle to a dog park, saw there was nothing but a large number of pit bulls at the park, turned his back for a minute only to find his poodle ripped to shreds when he returned, he would come in here telling us it must have been a corgi that did it. 

 It couldn't have POSSIBLY been a pit bull, you know.


----------



## Pogo

Dogmaphobe said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> -- and here we go again, right back to post 2:
> 
> ---- _LINK??_
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You lose.
> 
> Hard to believe you're actually dense enough to run the same play over and over expecting different results.
> 
> /thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's hard to believe is that you are this dense.
> 
> Unfortunately with Muslims being Muslims none of us win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might just be completely dishonest, or more likely both.
> 
> 
> It's the emperor's new clothes syndrome. The fact that the center was filled with Muslims and it being Muslim behavior means nothing since those things are easily observable. All that counted here is what he WANTS it to be rather than what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN --- the _*evidence *_is .......... where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  As I noted right from the beginning.  You lose.
> 
> /thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep posting.   I'm glad you bump this thread each time.    This way everyone is reminded that this is what happens when it's Muslims just being Muslims.
> 
> Instead of trolling this thread why don't you offer some non Muslims options since you are so convinced that they are innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine if he took his poodle to a dog park, saw there was nothing but a large number of pit bulls at the park, turned his back for a minute only to find his poodle ripped to shreds when he returned, he would come in here telling us it must have been a corgi that did it.
> 
> It couldn't have POSSIBLY been a pit bull, you know.
Click to expand...


That works IF we stipulate that (a) there is not a large number of pit bulls and that is entirely speculation because the article on the park says no such thing; and (b) that pit bulls do not rip poodles to shreds as a consequence of being pit bulls.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's hard to believe is that you are this dense.
> 
> Unfortunately with Muslims being Muslims none of us win.
> 
> 
> 
> He might just be completely dishonest, or more likely both.
> 
> 
> It's the emperor's new clothes syndrome. The fact that the center was filled with Muslims and it being Muslim behavior means nothing since those things are easily observable. All that counted here is what he WANTS it to be rather than what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN --- the _*evidence *_is .......... where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  As I noted right from the beginning.  You lose.
> 
> /thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep posting.   I'm glad you bump this thread each time.    This way everyone is reminded that this is what happens when it's Muslims just being Muslims.
> 
> Instead of trolling this thread why don't you offer some non Muslims options since you are so convinced that they are innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine if he took his poodle to a dog park, saw there was nothing but a large number of pit bulls at the park, turned his back for a minute only to find his poodle ripped to shreds when he returned, he would come in here telling us it must have been a corgi that did it.
> 
> It couldn't have POSSIBLY been a pit bull, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That works IF we stipulate that (a) there is not a large number of pit bulls and that is entirely speculation because the article on the park says no such thing; and (b) that pit bulls do not rip poodles to shreds as a consequence of being pit bulls.
Click to expand...



Pathetic lol


----------



## Dogmaphobe

StLucieBengal said:


> Pathetic lol




 But you do have to give him credit, though.   It takes incredible self discipline, an enormous commitment to strength training and a huge investment of time to makes one's cranium so absolutely impervious.


----------



## Pogo

_Still _nothing eh?

I hate being right _all _the time.  Soooo predictable.  Yawn.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> _Still _nothing eh?
> 
> I hate being right _all _the time.  Soooo predictable.  Yawn.



Oh your still here.....  Guess you are still blaming the Corgi... 

Muslims being Muslims.  Behaving like animals.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Pogo said:


> _Still _nothing eh?
> 
> I hate being right _all _the time.  Soooo predictable.  Yawn.




Don't you EVER let people say you aren't a winner, Pogo.  If they do, you just show them this, o.k. sweetie?


----------



## StLucieBengal

Dogmaphobe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Still _nothing eh?
> 
> I hate being right _all _the time.  Soooo predictable.  Yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you EVER let people say you aren't a winner, Pogo.  If they do, you just show them this, o.k. sweetie?
Click to expand...


I will say to his credit He never lets they facts get in the way of his story.


----------



## Pogo

StLucieBengal said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Still _nothing eh?
> 
> I hate being right _all _the time.  Soooo predictable.  Yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you EVER let people say you aren't a winner, Pogo.  If they do, you just show them this, o.k. sweetie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say to his credit He never lets they facts get in the way of his story.
Click to expand...


Irony award ^^

If only there were any such "facts" to support your story.
If only somebody would point that out.

Oh wait --- I did.  Post TWO.

Still waiting.

Prove me wrong.


aaaaaaaaaaand CUE crickets.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Still _nothing eh?
> 
> I hate being right _all _the time.  Soooo predictable.  Yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you EVER let people say you aren't a winner, Pogo.  If they do, you just show them this, o.k. sweetie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say to his credit He never lets they facts get in the way of his story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irony award ^^
> 
> If only there were any such "facts" to support your story.
> If only somebody would point that out.
> 
> Oh wait --- I did.  Post TWO.
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaand CUE crickets.
Click to expand...



Waiting for what?  Verification of Muslims being Muslims?  

Syrian migrants in a migrant center.  Trying to kill his wife in brutal fashion for leaving him.    

Given the fact that it's well documented that they migrant hoards that have moved across Europe have killed off any of the few Christians among them ...  

There was about a 0.0003% it was a christian before you take into consideration what the Muslim migrant hoards have done to any Christians and children in their ranks.    

Shocking how all this violence follows Muslims .... Maybe it's time you just come to grips that these Muslims are degenerate animals that need to be shipped home.


----------



## Pogo

StLucieBengal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Still _nothing eh?
> 
> I hate being right _all _the time.  Soooo predictable.  Yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you EVER let people say you aren't a winner, Pogo.  If they do, you just show them this, o.k. sweetie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say to his credit He never lets they facts get in the way of his story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irony award ^^
> 
> If only there were any such "facts" to support your story.
> If only somebody would point that out.
> 
> Oh wait --- I did.  Post TWO.
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaand CUE crickets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for what?  Verification of Muslims being Muslims?
> 
> Syrian migrants in a migrant center.  Trying to kill his wife in brutal fashion for leaving him.
> 
> Given the fact that it's well documented that they migrant hoards that have moved across Europe have killed off any of the few Christians among them ...
> 
> There was about a 0.0003% it was a christian before you take into consideration what the Muslim migrant hoards have done to any Christians and children in their ranks.
> 
> Shocking how all this violence follows Muslims .... Maybe it's time you just come to grips that these Muslims are degenerate animals that need to be shipped home.
Click to expand...



Why, waiting for any shred of a hint of a wisp of a whisper of a shadow of a trace of evidence for your claim in the OP, Dumbass.  Again, I pointed this out immediately upon your fabricated story here.

Nowhere does the story say "Syrian".
Nowhere does the story say "Muslim"
Nowhere does the story refer to any religion at all.
Nowhere does the story suggest or indicate that religion is in the slightest _relevant_.
Nowhere does the story refer to any_ nationality_ at all.
Nowhere does the story explain what the motivation was supposed to be.

You pulled ALL of that out of your last visit to the colonic clinic.  In fact your own OP in its quote points out that the nationality etc is not even KNOWN.  *YOUR OWN OP.*


--- which makes you a liar.

Hey, know what?  Let's rehash what we already established, expecting different results.

Fucking loser.


----------



## Zoom-boing

"The Syrian refugee, whose nationality was not specified."  I told you, _the media covers up the shit that the muslims are doing_, they downplay it. Can't have anyone saying anything bad about islam.  You should really open your eyes and pay more attention.  smh


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Still _nothing eh?
> 
> I hate being right _all _the time.  Soooo predictable.  Yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you EVER let people say you aren't a winner, Pogo.  If they do, you just show them this, o.k. sweetie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say to his credit He never lets they facts get in the way of his story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irony award ^^
> 
> If only there were any such "facts" to support your story.
> If only somebody would point that out.
> 
> Oh wait --- I did.  Post TWO.
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaand CUE crickets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for what?  Verification of Muslims being Muslims?
> 
> Syrian migrants in a migrant center.  Trying to kill his wife in brutal fashion for leaving him.
> 
> Given the fact that it's well documented that they migrant hoards that have moved across Europe have killed off any of the few Christians among them ...
> 
> There was about a 0.0003% it was a christian before you take into consideration what the Muslim migrant hoards have done to any Christians and children in their ranks.
> 
> Shocking how all this violence follows Muslims .... Maybe it's time you just come to grips that these Muslims are degenerate animals that need to be shipped home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why, waiting for any shred of a hint of a wisp of a whisper of a shadow of a trace of evidence for your claim in the OP, Dumbass.  Again, I pointed this out immediately upon your fabricated story here.
> 
> Nowhere does the story say "Syrian".
> Nowhere does the story say "Muslim"
> Nowhere does the story refer to any religion at all.
> Nowhere does the story suggest or indicate that religion is in the slightest _relevant_.
> Nowhere does the story refer to any_ nationality_ at all.
> Nowhere does the story explain what the motivation was supposed to be.
> 
> You pulled ALL of that out of your last visit to the colonic clinic.  In fact your own OP in its quote points out that the nationality etc is not even KNOWN.  *YOUR OWN OP.*
> 
> 
> --- which makes you a liar.
> 
> Hey, know what?  Let's rehash what we already established, expecting different results.
> 
> Fucking loser.
Click to expand...


Uh, yes they did say he was a Syrian refugee.  If not in the op link, in many others.  They REFUSE to say muslim or islam because they don't want to offend. 

*A syrian refugee in Germany who tried to set his wife on fire by using a barbecue lighter fluid got the opposite as he ended up dying in the flames.
*
SYRIAN REFUGEE IN GERMANY TRIES TO BURN HIS WIFE BUT DIES IN THE FIRE!!!


----------



## Pogo

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you EVER let people say you aren't a winner, Pogo.  If they do, you just show them this, o.k. sweetie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say to his credit He never lets they facts get in the way of his story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irony award ^^
> 
> If only there were any such "facts" to support your story.
> If only somebody would point that out.
> 
> Oh wait --- I did.  Post TWO.
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaand CUE crickets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for what?  Verification of Muslims being Muslims?
> 
> Syrian migrants in a migrant center.  Trying to kill his wife in brutal fashion for leaving him.
> 
> Given the fact that it's well documented that they migrant hoards that have moved across Europe have killed off any of the few Christians among them ...
> 
> There was about a 0.0003% it was a christian before you take into consideration what the Muslim migrant hoards have done to any Christians and children in their ranks.
> 
> Shocking how all this violence follows Muslims .... Maybe it's time you just come to grips that these Muslims are degenerate animals that need to be shipped home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why, waiting for any shred of a hint of a wisp of a whisper of a shadow of a trace of evidence for your claim in the OP, Dumbass.  Again, I pointed this out immediately upon your fabricated story here.
> 
> Nowhere does the story say "Syrian".
> Nowhere does the story say "Muslim"
> Nowhere does the story refer to any religion at all.
> Nowhere does the story suggest or indicate that religion is in the slightest _relevant_.
> Nowhere does the story refer to any_ nationality_ at all.
> Nowhere does the story explain what the motivation was supposed to be.
> 
> You pulled ALL of that out of your last visit to the colonic clinic.  In fact your own OP in its quote points out that the nationality etc is not even KNOWN.  *YOUR OWN OP.*
> 
> 
> --- which makes you a liar.
> 
> Hey, know what?  Let's rehash what we already established, expecting different results.
> 
> Fucking loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, yes they did say he was a Syrian refugee.  If not in the op link, in many others.  They REFUSE to say muslim or islam because they don't want to offend.
> 
> *A syrian refugee in Germany who tried to set his wife on fire by using a barbecue lighter fluid got the opposite as he ended up dying in the flames.
> *
> SYRIAN REFUGEE IN GERMANY TRIES TO BURN HIS WIFE BUT DIES IN THE FIRE!!!
Click to expand...


Irrelevant.  It wasn't in the OP's article.  That's the point here.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Here's the UK Daily Mail link (in case you whine about the other link)

Syrian refugee dies as flames engulf him as he sets fire to his wife


----------



## Pogo

Zoom-boing said:


> "The Syrian refugee, whose nationality was not specified."  I told you, _the media covers up the shit that the muslims are doing_, they downplay it. Can't have anyone saying anything bad about islam.  You should really open your eyes and pay more attention.  smh



  How the fuck can you have a "Syrian whose nationality is not identified"?

That phrase does not appear in the OP article anyway.  You just wrote it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say to his credit He never lets they facts get in the way of his story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irony award ^^
> 
> If only there were any such "facts" to support your story.
> If only somebody would point that out.
> 
> Oh wait --- I did.  Post TWO.
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaand CUE crickets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for what?  Verification of Muslims being Muslims?
> 
> Syrian migrants in a migrant center.  Trying to kill his wife in brutal fashion for leaving him.
> 
> Given the fact that it's well documented that they migrant hoards that have moved across Europe have killed off any of the few Christians among them ...
> 
> There was about a 0.0003% it was a christian before you take into consideration what the Muslim migrant hoards have done to any Christians and children in their ranks.
> 
> Shocking how all this violence follows Muslims .... Maybe it's time you just come to grips that these Muslims are degenerate animals that need to be shipped home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why, waiting for any shred of a hint of a wisp of a whisper of a shadow of a trace of evidence for your claim in the OP, Dumbass.  Again, I pointed this out immediately upon your fabricated story here.
> 
> Nowhere does the story say "Syrian".
> Nowhere does the story say "Muslim"
> Nowhere does the story refer to any religion at all.
> Nowhere does the story suggest or indicate that religion is in the slightest _relevant_.
> Nowhere does the story refer to any_ nationality_ at all.
> Nowhere does the story explain what the motivation was supposed to be.
> 
> You pulled ALL of that out of your last visit to the colonic clinic.  In fact your own OP in its quote points out that the nationality etc is not even KNOWN.  *YOUR OWN OP.*
> 
> 
> --- which makes you a liar.
> 
> Hey, know what?  Let's rehash what we already established, expecting different results.
> 
> Fucking loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, yes they did say he was a Syrian refugee.  If not in the op link, in many others.  They REFUSE to say muslim or islam because they don't want to offend.
> 
> *A syrian refugee in Germany who tried to set his wife on fire by using a barbecue lighter fluid got the opposite as he ended up dying in the flames.
> *
> SYRIAN REFUGEE IN GERMANY TRIES TO BURN HIS WIFE BUT DIES IN THE FIRE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  It wasn't in the OP's article.  That's the point here.
Click to expand...


No, the POINT is that the bastard WAS a muslim and islam IS the PROBLEM.

"Refugee in Germany".   And you can't connect that he was a muslim?


----------



## Pogo

Zoom-boing said:


> Here's the UK Daily Mail link (in case you whine about the other link)
> 
> Syrian refugee dies as flames engulf him as he sets fire to his wife



STILL irrelevant.
This isn't about any refugee.  It's about the OP and his being a liar.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Syrian refugee, whose nationality was not specified."  I told you, _the media covers up the shit that the muslims are doing_, they downplay it. Can't have anyone saying anything bad about islam.  You should really open your eyes and pay more attention.  smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck can you have a "Syrian whose nationality is not identified"?
> 
> That phrase does not appear in the OP article anyway.  You just wrote it.
Click to expand...


No, it means I was looking at two different articles and mistyped the info.


----------



## Pogo

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irony award ^^
> 
> If only there were any such "facts" to support your story.
> If only somebody would point that out.
> 
> Oh wait --- I did.  Post TWO.
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaand CUE crickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for what?  Verification of Muslims being Muslims?
> 
> Syrian migrants in a migrant center.  Trying to kill his wife in brutal fashion for leaving him.
> 
> Given the fact that it's well documented that they migrant hoards that have moved across Europe have killed off any of the few Christians among them ...
> 
> There was about a 0.0003% it was a christian before you take into consideration what the Muslim migrant hoards have done to any Christians and children in their ranks.
> 
> Shocking how all this violence follows Muslims .... Maybe it's time you just come to grips that these Muslims are degenerate animals that need to be shipped home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why, waiting for any shred of a hint of a wisp of a whisper of a shadow of a trace of evidence for your claim in the OP, Dumbass.  Again, I pointed this out immediately upon your fabricated story here.
> 
> Nowhere does the story say "Syrian".
> Nowhere does the story say "Muslim"
> Nowhere does the story refer to any religion at all.
> Nowhere does the story suggest or indicate that religion is in the slightest _relevant_.
> Nowhere does the story refer to any_ nationality_ at all.
> Nowhere does the story explain what the motivation was supposed to be.
> 
> You pulled ALL of that out of your last visit to the colonic clinic.  In fact your own OP in its quote points out that the nationality etc is not even KNOWN.  *YOUR OWN OP.*
> 
> 
> --- which makes you a liar.
> 
> Hey, know what?  Let's rehash what we already established, expecting different results.
> 
> Fucking loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, yes they did say he was a Syrian refugee.  If not in the op link, in many others.  They REFUSE to say muslim or islam because they don't want to offend.
> 
> *A syrian refugee in Germany who tried to set his wife on fire by using a barbecue lighter fluid got the opposite as he ended up dying in the flames.
> *
> SYRIAN REFUGEE IN GERMANY TRIES TO BURN HIS WIFE BUT DIES IN THE FIRE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  It wasn't in the OP's article.  That's the point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the POINT is that the bastard WAS a muslim and islam IS the PROBLEM.
Click to expand...


Ummmmmmmmmmmmm  I think I know what MY OWN POINT is, Sparkles.
Again the point is, and always was, the OP making shit up that was not there.



Zoom-boing said:


> "Refugee in Germany".   And you can't connect that he was a muslim?



That would require an ass-umption.  I don't dabble in that.

See THE POINT above.


As a side note, even with this newly minted info we have a nationality (a Syrian whose nationality is not known  )  --- what we still DON'T have is any connection to religion.  And _that _is what the OP pulled out of his ass to start this thread.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the UK Daily Mail link (in case you whine about the other link)
> 
> Syrian refugee dies as flames engulf him as he sets fire to his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL irrelevant.
> This isn't about any refugee.  It's about the OP and his being a liar.
Click to expand...


He didn't lie.  The guy was a Syrian refugee and the op knew it .  Which is why he posted that the guy was a muslim.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Syrian refugee, whose nationality was not specified."  I told you, _the media covers up the shit that the muslims are doing_, they downplay it. Can't have anyone saying anything bad about islam.  You should really open your eyes and pay more attention.  smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck can you have a "Syrian whose nationality is not identified"?
> 
> That phrase does not appear in the OP article anyway.  You just wrote it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it means I was looking at two different articles and mistyped the info.
Click to expand...


He is a twat.   

He doesn't care about the truth he only is looking for a way to make Excuses for Muslims.    This story has been all over the web, and only an idiot doesn't recognize that or haven't seen this story on multiple sites.    

He is just pissing and moaning over the article being from breitbart.


----------



## Pogo

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the UK Daily Mail link (in case you whine about the other link)
> 
> Syrian refugee dies as flames engulf him as he sets fire to his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL irrelevant.
> This isn't about any refugee.  It's about the OP and his being a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't lie.  The guy was a Syrian refugee and the op knew it .  Which is why he posted that the guy was a muslim.
Click to expand...


Yes, he did.
Number one, "Syrian" wasn't even KNOWN at the time; indeed his OWN OP pointed that out.
Number two "Syrian" and "Muslim" are not the same thing;
and Number three, he failed to make any connection between the event and religion anyway --- a religion which he did not and still does not know.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for what?  Verification of Muslims being Muslims?
> 
> Syrian migrants in a migrant center.  Trying to kill his wife in brutal fashion for leaving him.
> 
> Given the fact that it's well documented that they migrant hoards that have moved across Europe have killed off any of the few Christians among them ...
> 
> There was about a 0.0003% it was a christian before you take into consideration what the Muslim migrant hoards have done to any Christians and children in their ranks.
> 
> Shocking how all this violence follows Muslims .... Maybe it's time you just come to grips that these Muslims are degenerate animals that need to be shipped home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, waiting for any shred of a hint of a wisp of a whisper of a shadow of a trace of evidence for your claim in the OP, Dumbass.  Again, I pointed this out immediately upon your fabricated story here.
> 
> Nowhere does the story say "Syrian".
> Nowhere does the story say "Muslim"
> Nowhere does the story refer to any religion at all.
> Nowhere does the story suggest or indicate that religion is in the slightest _relevant_.
> Nowhere does the story refer to any_ nationality_ at all.
> Nowhere does the story explain what the motivation was supposed to be.
> 
> You pulled ALL of that out of your last visit to the colonic clinic.  In fact your own OP in its quote points out that the nationality etc is not even KNOWN.  *YOUR OWN OP.*
> 
> 
> --- which makes you a liar.
> 
> Hey, know what?  Let's rehash what we already established, expecting different results.
> 
> Fucking loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, yes they did say he was a Syrian refugee.  If not in the op link, in many others.  They REFUSE to say muslim or islam because they don't want to offend.
> 
> *A syrian refugee in Germany who tried to set his wife on fire by using a barbecue lighter fluid got the opposite as he ended up dying in the flames.
> *
> SYRIAN REFUGEE IN GERMANY TRIES TO BURN HIS WIFE BUT DIES IN THE FIRE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  It wasn't in the OP's article.  That's the point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the POINT is that the bastard WAS a muslim and islam IS the PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmmmmmmmmmmm  I think I know what MY OWN POINT is, Sparkles.
> Again the point is, and always was, the OP making shit up that was not there.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Refugee in Germany".   And you can't connect that he was a muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would require an ass-umption.  I don't dabble in that.
> 
> See THE POINT above.
> 
> 
> As a side note, even with this newly minted info we have a nationality (a Syrian whose nationality is not known  )  --- what we still DON'T have is any connection to religion.  And _that _is what the OP pulled out of his ass to start this thread.
Click to expand...


Because the Christian refugees that are flooding Germany try to kill their spouses all the damn time.  Right?

Go read the link I posted on sharia law and get a clue.

Or

Keep on keeping your eyes closed.


----------



## Pogo

Zoom-boing said:


> Because the Christian refugees that are flooding Germany try to kill their spouses all the damn time. Right?



Wouldn't know, and I don't do Composition Fallacies anyway.

You understand what "Composition Fallacy" means?


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the UK Daily Mail link (in case you whine about the other link)
> 
> Syrian refugee dies as flames engulf him as he sets fire to his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL irrelevant.
> This isn't about any refugee.  It's about the OP and his being a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't lie.  The guy was a Syrian refugee and the op knew it .  Which is why he posted that the guy was a muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.
> Number one, "Syrian" wasn't even KNOWN at the time; indeed his OWN OP pointed that out.
> Number two "Syrian" and "Muslim" are not the same thing;
> and Number three, he failed to make any connection between the event and religion anyway --- a religion which he did not and still does not know.
Click to expand...


It was all known.   But if you want to go off the breitbart article.....    Migrant centre is where it happened......  Wonder who would be in German migrant centre's ....     Syrians.


----------



## Pogo

StLucieBengal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the UK Daily Mail link (in case you whine about the other link)
> 
> Syrian refugee dies as flames engulf him as he sets fire to his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL irrelevant.
> This isn't about any refugee.  It's about the OP and his being a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't lie.  The guy was a Syrian refugee and the op knew it .  Which is why he posted that the guy was a muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.
> Number one, "Syrian" wasn't even KNOWN at the time; indeed his OWN OP pointed that out.
> Number two "Syrian" and "Muslim" are not the same thing;
> and Number three, he failed to make any connection between the event and religion anyway --- a religion which he did not and still does not know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was all known.   But if you want to go off the breitbart article.....    Migrant centre is where it happened......  Wonder who would be in German migrant centre's ....     Syrians.
Click to expand...


"Syrian" does not mean "Muslim", moron.  Nor is it in the article.
NOR have you lifted a finger to establish an association between the act and the religion you ass-ssssss-ume.

Ergo --- you're a liar.
I established that a hundred posts ago.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Christian refugees that are flooding Germany try to kill their spouses all the damn time. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't know, and I don't do Composition Fallacies anyway.
> 
> You understand what "Composition Fallacy" means?
Click to expand...


Wouldn't it be just logic and connecting the dots.   

2+2=4 

Migrant centre + estranged wife murder = Muslim offender.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the UK Daily Mail link (in case you whine about the other link)
> 
> Syrian refugee dies as flames engulf him as he sets fire to his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL irrelevant.
> This isn't about any refugee.  It's about the OP and his being a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't lie.  The guy was a Syrian refugee and the op knew it .  Which is why he posted that the guy was a muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.
> Number one, "Syrian" wasn't even KNOWN at the time; indeed his OWN OP pointed that out.
> Number two "Syrian" and "Muslim" are not the same thing;
> and Number three, he failed to make any connection between the event and religion anyway --- a religion which he did not and still does not know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was all known.   But if you want to go off the breitbart article.....    Migrant centre is where it happened......  Wonder who would be in German migrant centre's ....     Syrians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Syrian" does not mean "Muslim", moron.  Nor is it in the article.
> NOR have you lifted a finger to establish an association between the act and the religion you ass-ssssss-ume.
> 
> Ergo --- you're a liar.
> I established that a hundred posts ago.
Click to expand...


I haven't posted anything non factual in this thread.    You however have your head in the sand.


----------



## Pogo

StLucieBengal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Christian refugees that are flooding Germany try to kill their spouses all the damn time. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't know, and I don't do Composition Fallacies anyway.
> 
> You understand what "Composition Fallacy" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be just logic and connecting the dots.
> 
> 2+2=4
> 
> Migrant centre + estranged wife murder = Muslim offender.
Click to expand...


Nope that would be assumption in the first part, and then Association/Composition fallacy in the second.

You've proven NEITHER.


----------



## Pogo

StLucieBengal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> STILL irrelevant.
> This isn't about any refugee.  It's about the OP and his being a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't lie.  The guy was a Syrian refugee and the op knew it .  Which is why he posted that the guy was a muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.
> Number one, "Syrian" wasn't even KNOWN at the time; indeed his OWN OP pointed that out.
> Number two "Syrian" and "Muslim" are not the same thing;
> and Number three, he failed to make any connection between the event and religion anyway --- a religion which he did not and still does not know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was all known.   But if you want to go off the breitbart article.....    Migrant centre is where it happened......  Wonder who would be in German migrant centre's ....     Syrians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Syrian" does not mean "Muslim", moron.  Nor is it in the article.
> NOR have you lifted a finger to establish an association between the act and the religion you ass-ssssss-ume.
> 
> Ergo --- you're a liar.
> I established that a hundred posts ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't posted anything non factual in this thread.    You however have your head in the sand.
Click to expand...


Haven't you now.  Doubling down on lying by lying about the lie.

Diga me Tonto --- where the fuck does it say anything about "Muslims" in your article?
Where?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Christian refugees that are flooding Germany try to kill their spouses all the damn time. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't know, and I don't do Composition Fallacies anyway.
> 
> You understand what "Composition Fallacy" means?
Click to expand...


You also don't know sarcasm.


----------



## Pogo

Zoom-boing said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Christian refugees that are flooding Germany try to kill their spouses all the damn time. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't know, and I don't do Composition Fallacies anyway.
> 
> You understand what "Composition Fallacy" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You also don't know sarcasm.
Click to expand...


"Sarcasm" doesn't enter into it.

I take it then you do not know what a Composition Fallacy is.  I shall furnish an example.

Eric Rudolph bombed, killed and maimed people.
Eric Rudolph is Christian.
Therefore, Christians bomb, kill and maim people.

Last week a drunk driver lost control and killed a pedestrian.
The drunk driver was driving a Ford.
Therefore, Ford drivers run over pedestrians.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't lie.  The guy was a Syrian refugee and the op knew it .  Which is why he posted that the guy was a muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.
> Number one, "Syrian" wasn't even KNOWN at the time; indeed his OWN OP pointed that out.
> Number two "Syrian" and "Muslim" are not the same thing;
> and Number three, he failed to make any connection between the event and religion anyway --- a religion which he did not and still does not know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was all known.   But if you want to go off the breitbart article.....    Migrant centre is where it happened......  Wonder who would be in German migrant centre's ....     Syrians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Syrian" does not mean "Muslim", moron.  Nor is it in the article.
> NOR have you lifted a finger to establish an association between the act and the religion you ass-ssssss-ume.
> 
> Ergo --- you're a liar.
> I established that a hundred posts ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't posted anything non factual in this thread.    You however have your head in the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you now.  Doubling down on lying by lying about the lie.
> 
> Diga me Tonto --- where the fuck does it say anything about "Muslims" in your article?
> Where?
Click to expand...


Still denying the facts I see.    

Interesting to see how far you will go to show nothing more than you being a blowhard douchebag.    

I just wonder how long we can keep making you bark like a puppy.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pogo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Christian refugees that are flooding Germany try to kill their spouses all the damn time. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't know, and I don't do Composition Fallacies anyway.
> 
> You understand what "Composition Fallacy" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You also don't know sarcasm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Sarcasm" doesn't enter into it.
> 
> I take it then you do not know what a Composition Fallacy is.  I shall furnish an example.
> 
> Eric Rudolph bombed, killed and maimed people.
> Eric Rudolph is Christian.
> Therefore, Christians bomb, kill and maim people.
> 
> Last week a drunk driver lost control and killed a pedestrian.
> The drunk driver was driving a Ford.
> Therefore, Ford drivers run over pedestrians.
Click to expand...



"Because the Christian refugees that are flooding Germany try to kill their spouses all the damn time.  Right?"  Right over your head.  

If a few muslims here or there committed heinous acts, you'd have a point.  Unfortunately for you, muslims are perpetrating unspeakable acts on anyone who does not follow islam.  Things like cutting off testicles and shoving them in the victims mouth, gouging out eyes, burning alive, beheading, dissolving in acid.  Did you hear they killed 9 teens by tying them to a pole and cutting them up with a chainsaw?  islam is the problem, muslims are a problem. 

Islam – The Key Tenets of Sharia

Read or remain ignorant.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Wiesbaden112.de has followed up their original story with the announcement that the 31 year old wife died at hospital of her burns last Friday morning.
Here is a link to the original story with the update.
Familiendrama in Rüdesheim: Mann steckt Ehefrau in Brand und stirbt in den Flammen
Very sad.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

The UK's Daily Mail confirms that the assailant and at least two of his victims are Syrian. As mentioned above, the wife has since died and one of the other three injured is believed to be the couples' toddler.

Syrian refugee dies as flames engulf him as he sets fire to his wife

The assailant died when he inhaled flames from the conflagration he had set.


----------



## Pogo

StLucieBengal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.
> Number one, "Syrian" wasn't even KNOWN at the time; indeed his OWN OP pointed that out.
> Number two "Syrian" and "Muslim" are not the same thing;
> and Number three, he failed to make any connection between the event and religion anyway --- a religion which he did not and still does not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all known.   But if you want to go off the breitbart article.....    Migrant centre is where it happened......  Wonder who would be in German migrant centre's ....     Syrians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Syrian" does not mean "Muslim", moron.  Nor is it in the article.
> NOR have you lifted a finger to establish an association between the act and the religion you ass-ssssss-ume.
> 
> Ergo --- you're a liar.
> I established that a hundred posts ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't posted anything non factual in this thread.    You however have your head in the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you now.  Doubling down on lying by lying about the lie.
> 
> Diga me Tonto --- where the fuck does it say anything about "Muslims" in your article?
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still denying the facts I see.
> 
> Interesting to see how far you will go to show nothing more than you being a blowhard douchebag.
> 
> I just wonder how long we can keep making you bark like a puppy.
Click to expand...


The fact STILL remains ..... as noted above, as noted throughout the thread, as noted all the way back to post TWO ---- you put up ass-umptions out of nowhere for which you have Zero evidence.

And that will never change.  Because you did it.  And you can't own up to it.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pogo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was all known.   But if you want to go off the breitbart article.....    Migrant centre is where it happened......  Wonder who would be in German migrant centre's ....     Syrians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Syrian" does not mean "Muslim", moron.  Nor is it in the article.
> NOR have you lifted a finger to establish an association between the act and the religion you ass-ssssss-ume.
> 
> Ergo --- you're a liar.
> I established that a hundred posts ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't posted anything non factual in this thread.    You however have your head in the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you now.  Doubling down on lying by lying about the lie.
> 
> Diga me Tonto --- where the fuck does it say anything about "Muslims" in your article?
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still denying the facts I see.
> 
> Interesting to see how far you will go to show nothing more than you being a blowhard douchebag.
> 
> I just wonder how long we can keep making you bark like a puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact STILL remains ..... as noted above, as noted throughout the thread, as noted all the way back to post TWO ---- you put up ass-umptions out of nowhere for which you have Zero evidence.
> 
> And that will never change.  Because you did it.  And you can't own up to it.
Click to expand...



Lol still yapping little doggie.   

I can't help it if you are a twat.    That's on you.     

Keep posting though we have pool going to see how many times we can make you post.   It's almost like you are our puppet lol


----------

